# Raise of the glass to the waders...



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Lonnnng, but worth listenin to!!! 

This creek ain't dryin up


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 13, 2011)

Man, been a long time since I heard that one! Great tune!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> Man, been a long time since I heard that one! Great tune!



Yessir...it is!!  Back to ya, sir


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2011)

just got back from the ER alergic reaction three painfull shots no more sushi for me my airway was closing up


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> just got back from the ER alergic reaction three painfull shots no more sushi for me my airway was closing up



Boy...don't you know you ain't sposed to eat the bait 

J/k, glad you're ok, seth.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mind if I step in?


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> just got back from the ER alergic reaction three painfull shots no more sushi for me my airway was closing up



Thats what fire is for, to cook things.

dang rawfisheatinidjit.





Glad your alright Seth.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> just got back from the ER alergic reaction three painfull shots no more sushi for me my airway was closing up



Dude, not good. No more shellfish or sushi for you. Dadgum man.  Glad you're okay.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! Just passin' through. Been a busy few days. Had to take Rex to the ear doctor to get one of his ears re-tested. He musta had gunk stuck to it when they tested in the hospital, he passed today. Thank God.

Hope all is well!

Glad you're ok Seth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mind if I step in?



C'mon in


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 13, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> Man, been a long time since I heard that one! Great tune!




I hear ya!  Good choice Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hello everyone! Just passin' through. Been a busy few days. Had to take Rex to the ear doctor to get one of his ears re-tested. He musta had gunk stuck to it when they tested in the hospital, he passed today. Thank God.
> 
> Hope all is well!
> 
> Glad you're ok Seth!



Hello Sugar Plum.....glad to hear he's doin ok


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 13, 2011)

Great tunes Jeffro...hi Sugar Plum...glad Rex is feeling better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> just got back from the ER alergic reaction three painfull shots no more sushi for me my airway was closing up



Did you eat Blowfish? 
What do they think you are allergic to? You've eaten fish before, right?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Sugar Plum.....glad to hear he's doin ok





boneboy96 said:


> Great tunes Jeffro...hi Sugar Plum...glad Rex is feeling better.



Howdy Fellas. Thanks, I was afraid he was going to have hearing problems. I'm glad we don't have any to deal with now.

Hey Seth, doc's ever figure out what happened to yer ear?


----------



## quinn (Sep 13, 2011)

Gotta love some Pink Floyd!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

good evening fellow waders


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lonnnng, but worth listenin to!!!
> 
> This creek ain't dryin up



Love it! Guess my baby girl is a classic rock fan as well.. it got her to finally stop crying!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> I hear ya!  Good choice Jeff.





boneboy96 said:


> Great tunes Jeffro...hi Sugar Plum...glad Rex is feeling better.





quinn said:


> Gotta love some Pink Floyd!





Kendallbearden said:


> good evening fellow waders





Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Love it! Guess my baby girl is a classic rock fan as well.. it got her to finally stop crying!



I didn't know we had so many Pink Floyd fans here 

That's great Mrs. AT...glad to see you back around


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't seen the bouncer around here tonight and it seems like a few folks are feeling a little under the weather, so this is good for what ails you! (Sorry, that's the best I can do. I'm out of scotch)


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheese for me please.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Cheese for me please.



No. No one is going to take your picture david. Too many folks have learned the hard way. Cameras are too expensive to be having to replace them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> I haven't seen the bouncer around here tonight and it seems like a few folks are feeling a little under the weather, so this is good for what ails you! (Sorry, that's the best I can do. I'm out of scotch)




Ahh....some good 'ol GT!!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> No. No one is going to take your picture david. Too many folks have learned the hard way. Cameras are too expensive to be having to replace them.




That happened two years ago.I told Jeff not to take the lens cover off,but he didn't listen.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> That happened two years ago.I told Jeff not to take the lens cover off,but he didn't listen.



Some folks will never learn.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't know we had so many Pink Floyd fans here
> 
> That's great Mrs. AT...glad to see you back around



A few years back, my buddy was walking by his teenage daughter's room while she was listening to her brand new CD. He immediately recognized it, first note I think.

He stood there and listened until the singer started up and he joined in, singing every word like he had  written it himself.

His daughter just sat there amazed. Finally she said "Daddy, you've heard of 'Dark Side of the Moon'?"

If she only knew how many copies of that album we wore out over the years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Check out these early 70's PF blues!!! Their roots being in the blues, as were a lot of 60's british invasion bands.

I doubt if many have heard this stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> A few years back, my buddy was walking by his teenage daughter's room while she was listening to her brand new CD. He immediately recognized it, first note I think.
> 
> He stood there and listened until the singer started up and he joined in, singing every word like he had  written it himself.
> 
> ...





Yeah....it caught me off guard the first time I heard my daughter say "I love that song".....I was listenin to some Zeppelin


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is y'all some music


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2011)

Best song EVA...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Check out these early 70's PF blues!!! Their roots being in the blues, as were a lot of 60's british invasion bands.
> 
> I doubt if many have heard this stuff



Pretty good blues! And you're right, I don't think I've ever heard that before.

You can tell they were heavily influenced by the blues, especially in their early stuff. Seems like I remember reading that they came up with the name for the band by combining the names of two blues musicians. Or am I just making that up?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Best song EVA...



I just want to inform you that i am no longer your friend. That's all.










































































Seriously. You thought i was going to put a smiley or something down here at the bottom...but no.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 13, 2011)

howdy!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Best song EVA...



Excuse me, I have to go do some serious tipping.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I just want to inform you that i am no longer your friend. That's all.
> Seriously. You thought i was going to put a smiley or something down here at the bottom...but no.



Throw a few bucks in the tip jar, his time is about up.


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2011)

Bunch of haters.





You go justin.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 13, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> howdy!



Howdy, and welcome.

As long as you're not a Bieber fan that is.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Bunch of haters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know, actually, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if you really were a huge justin beiber fan. You probably have posters of him all over your walls.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 13, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> Howdy, and welcome.
> 
> As long as you're not a Bieber fan that is.



I think everyone in here thats been around me knows I am no bieber fan


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Here is y'all some music



 




david w. said:


> Best song EVA...








Backlasher82 said:


> Pretty good blues! And you're right, I don't think I've ever heard that before.
> 
> You can tell they were heavily influenced by the blues, especially in their early stuff. Seems like I remember reading that they came up with the name for the band by combining the names of two blues musicians. Or am I just making that up?




You are correct.....Pink Anderson and Floyd Council 



Kendallbearden said:


> I just want to inform you that i am no longer your friend. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  



deerehauler said:


> howdy!




What up DJ??? 



Backlasher82 said:


> Excuse me, I have to go do some serious tipping.






Unfortunately, I ain't got enough $$$


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You know, actually, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if you really were a huge justin beiber fan. You probably have posters of him all over your walls.



So you have been stawkin me,I knew i seen you looking in my window.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Unfortunately, I ain't got enough $$$



If i knew the coordinates of that tip jar, i wouldn't either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2011)

Well the glass became a cup this morning







it is hump day if that gives you any ideas.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2011)

OK, HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you "creek wading drivelers" this morning.  Gooblin, you slipped in here while I was typing so a Good Morning to you as well.  I need a big cup just to get me going this morning.

With all of this nostalgic music, I am not sure whether I am coming or going this early in the morning as I just caught up reading on this thread.

Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

morning folks....Last day of the work week for me,got a Marietta run in the morning then 2 days of fishing!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you eat Blowfish?
> What do they think you are allergic to? You've eaten fish before, right?


Kind of what I was wondering also..

Mornin everyone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mornin Waders !

Another day of online applications. I can recite my work history in my sleep backwards.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you eat Blowfish?
> What do they think you are allergic to? You've eaten fish before, right?



i ate shrimp ive never been alergic before but i had a ct scan with an iodine  dye they said that could have made me alergic to shrimp


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i ate shrimp ive never been alergic before but i had a ct scan with an iodine  dye they said that could have made me alergic to shrimp



I never heard that before...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i ate shrimp ive never been alergic before but i had a ct scan with an iodine  dye they said that could have made me alergic to shrimp


Hmmmmm, that prognosis sounds a bit curious. That being said, most allergies to shellfish do develop later in life, and not in childhood, so perhaps it is merely an allergy you are growing into, and not something that was "set off" by the sushi. It is strange however that Anaphylaxis was your first reaction to it, if you are just now developing an allergy to shellfish.

Exactly what types of sushi did you eat?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmm, that prognosis sounds a bit curious. That being said, most allergies to shellfish do develop later in life, and not in childhood, so perhaps it is merely an allergy you are growing into, and not something that was "set off" by the sushi. It is strange however that Anaphylaxis was your first reaction to it, if you are just now developing an allergy to shellfish.
> 
> Exactly what types of sushi did you eat?



idk what kind it had shrimp an rice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idk what kind it had shrimp an rice


California roll? was it a sushi restaurant? come on man, expand on this a little bit!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> California roll? was it a sushi restaurant? come on man, expand on this a little bit!!!





I needed that laugh


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

MORNING!! Ya'll aint gonna believe this, went to eat my sausage bisquits for breakfast and guess what, Out of


M U S T A R D

 reallly?????  , gonna be a long day.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning fellow waders and associated idjits


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2011)

morning, people of the internet!
Gonna be a LONG day! see ya'll tonight...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow waders and associated idjits





rhbama3 said:


> morning, people of the internet!
> Gonna be a LONG day! see ya'll tonight...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MORNING!! Ya'll aint gonna believe this, went to eat my sausage bisquits for breakfast and guess what, Out of
> 
> 
> M U S T A R D
> ...



Stop by dude. My wife buys the economy jumbo packs at Costco.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Stop by dude. My wife buys the economy jumbo packs at Costco.



Now you say something, i had to eat em dry


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now you say something, i had to eat em dry



Why didn't you just substitute syrup on them  



Mernin folks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Why didn't you just substitute syrup on them
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin folks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm out see ya'll later today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the glass became a cup this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mornin Coffee King!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you "creek wading drivelers" this morning.  Gooblin, you slipped in here while I was typing so a Good Morning to you as well.  I need a big cup just to get me going this morning.
> 
> With all of this nostalgic music, I am not sure whether I am coming or going this early in the morning as I just caught up reading on this thread.
> 
> Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.


 You too, Mike!


jmfauver said:


> morning folks....Last day of the work week for me,got a Marietta run in the morning then 2 days of fishing!!!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kind of what I was wondering also..
> 
> Mornin everyone.


 Mernin Shuggums!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Waders !
> 
> Another day of online applications. I can recite my work history in my sleep backwards.


 Good Luck, Neil!



Seth carter said:


> i ate shrimp ive never been alergic before but i had a ct scan with an iodine  dye they said that could have made me alergic to shrimp


 I would DIE!!  Glad you're ok!


mudracing101 said:


> MORNING!! Ya'll aint gonna believe this, went to eat my sausage bisquits for breakfast and guess what, Out of
> 
> 
> M U S T A R D
> ...


aaawwww.......................... 


Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow waders and associated idjits





rhbama3 said:


> morning, people of the internet!
> Gonna be a LONG day! see ya'll tonight...





Jeff C. said:


> Why didn't you just substitute syrup on them
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin folks!!!


 


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Coffee King!
> 
> You too, Mike!
> 
> ...




Better'n dry huh?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Better'n dry huh?


Oh HECK yeah!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2011)

well its hump day yall..hope youins have a goodan. anyone have an allen bradley 480v contactor in their pocket?? i need one


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> well its hump day yall..hope youins have a goodan. anyone have an allen bradley 480v contactor in their pocket?? i need one



Nosir....fresh out at this time. 

Back atcha


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> well its hump day yall..hope youins have a goodan. anyone have an allen bradley 480v contactor in their pocket?? i need one


Dang, just let one go on ebay last week! Wish I hada known you'd need one!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Coffee King!
> 
> You too, Mike!
> 
> ...



Morning Kebbs!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, just let one go on ebay last week! Wish I hada known you'd need one!



Well dagum! Outs all the folks on this here thread I wuz a betting you'd have one


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Kebbs!!!!!!!!


You clock watchin yet?



blood on the ground said:


> Well dagum! Outs all the folks on this here thread I wuz a betting you'd have one


Yep, had a run on them at the going out of bizness place, just unloaded the last one last week........ dagnabit!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2011)

I like mustard on my bacon.... just saying.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like chocolate on my bacon.... just saying.


I keep saying I'ma gonna try that!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I keep saying I'ma gonna try to pick my nose with my tongue while driving to buy more mustard


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You clock watchin yet?
> 
> 
> Yep, had a run on them at the going out of bizness place, just unloaded the last one last week........ dagnabit!



Me I never clock watch...But I do have 2.5hrs to go


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Call me crazy, but I have this sudden URGE to call all of the GA Dawgs & tell them how much I LOVE Our Great Team!


Aaaawwww you're such a softy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Me I never clock watch...But I do have 2.5hrs to go


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Well dagum! Outs all the folks on this here thread I wuz a betting you'd have one


This IS what you're talking, 'bout, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Me I never clock watch...But I do have 2.5hrs to go



  

How much time left now???


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How much time left now???



1 hr 50 minutes....but who is clock watchin.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> This IS what you're talking, 'bout, right?



uuhhh sure.........on 2nd thought its close sept yours has a yeller sticker and the one i have has a redon


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I keep saying I'ma gonna try that!





Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> 1 hr 50 minutes....but who is clock watchin.....


And now????? 



blood on the ground said:


> uuhhh sure.........on 2nd thought its close sept yours has a yeller sticker and the one i have has a redon


 well dang, that makes yours about $30 more!


mudracing101 said:


>


 LUNCH???????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mexican today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

More left over BBQ sammiches..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Nuttin.....yet


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And now?????
> 
> 
> well dang, that makes yours about $30 more!
> ...



1 HR


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mexican today





Miguel Cervantes said:


> More left over BBQ sammiches..




 boiled shrimp, oysters, oyster stew, fried shrimp, grilled shrimp, med rare steak, baked potato and salad................................


























 In my DREAMS!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

Y'all check this out. A few weeks ago I contacted Mrs. BBQBoss and sent her a pic of my wifes coupon binder as an idea for a birthday cake. (the wife is a coupon shopping freak)

I just picked up the finished product from BBQBoss this morning. Jess' is da' boss when it comes to makin a cake, this thing is awesome..
She oughta get her a membership on here as DaCakeBoss..
Here's the pic I sent her and then a pic of the finished product.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



But it helps my allergies.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check this out. A few weeks ago I contacted Mrs. BBQBoss and sent her a pic of my wifes coupon binder as an idea for a birthday cake. (the wife is a coupon shopping freak)
> 
> I just picked up the finished product from BBQBoss this morning. Jess' is da' boss when it comes to makin a cake, this thing is awesome..
> She oughta get her a membership on here as DaCakeBoss..
> ...


Awesomenesssssssssss!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check this out. A few weeks ago I contacted Mrs. BBQBoss and sent her a pic of my wifes coupon binder as an idea for a birthday cake. (the wife is a coupon shopping freak)
> 
> I just picked up the finished product from BBQBoss this morning. Jess' is da' boss when it comes to makin a cake, this thing is awesome..
> She oughta get her a membership on here as DaCakeBoss..
> ...


 Now that is KEWL!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But it helps my allergies.


 not mine!  Eyes running, stopped up, uuuuggghhh!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check this out. A few weeks ago I contacted Mrs. BBQBoss and sent her a pic of my wifes coupon binder as an idea for a birthday cake. (the wife is a coupon shopping freak)
> 
> I just picked up the finished product from BBQBoss this morning. Jess' is da' boss when it comes to makin a cake, this thing is awesome..
> She oughta get her a membership on here as DaCakeBoss..
> ...



Dont eat the rings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont eat the rings.



I was gonna save them for AJ.. He said something about wanting to get some tribal piercings.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont eat the rings.Wear them as BING with the cake is done.






Ooooops sorry to ruin your disclaimer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2011)

The koopuns are edible though, Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> The koopuns are edible though, Hugh.


Spoken like a true Ron White fan..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mexican today





Miguel Cervantes said:


> More left over BBQ sammiches..





Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin.....yet





Keebs said:


> boiled shrimp, oysters, oyster stew, fried shrimp, grilled shrimp, med rare steak, baked potato and salad................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bowl of IDONKNOWHACHUCALLIT 



Keebs said:


>



tighten up!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check this out. A few weeks ago I contacted Mrs. BBQBoss and sent her a pic of my wifes coupon binder as an idea for a birthday cake. (the wife is a coupon shopping freak)
> 
> I just picked up the finished product from BBQBoss this morning. Jess' is da' boss when it comes to makin a cake, this thing is awesome..
> She oughta get her a membership on here as DaCakeBoss..
> ...



Good lookin cake 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But it helps my allergies.
> 
> 
> Awesomenesssssssssss!



Thank you, thank you very much!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Who's who?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's who?


 Does it matter??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Does it matter??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check this out. A few weeks ago I contacted Mrs. BBQBoss and sent her a pic of my wifes coupon binder as an idea for a birthday cake. (the wife is a coupon shopping freak)
> 
> I just picked up the finished product from BBQBoss this morning. Jess' is da' boss when it comes to makin a cake, this thing is awesome..
> She oughta get her a membership on here as DaCakeBoss..
> ...


Cool, look, mustard .50 cent off


Keebs said:


>



Is one of them me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



*Actually rolling on the floor!*


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool, look, mustard .50 cent off
> 
> 
> Is one of them me


possibly...........


Jeff C. said:


> *Actually rolling on the floor!*


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 14, 2011)

quick fly by.

Hi everyone


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> quick fly by.
> 
> Hi everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> quick fly by.
> 
> Hi everyone



How do, KB


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Stand CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Coffee King!
> 
> You too, Mike!
> 
> ...



im ok exept for the big ugly bruse on my arm were the nurse stuck me with 3 needls


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im ok exept for the big ugly bruse on my arm were the nurse stuck me with 3 needls



Be thankful you only get stuck once in a while...My wife goes every 3 weeks for medical treatment and they sometimes take 4 try's to get a vein..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2011)

Clock is still off... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6300621#post6300621


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Clock is still off...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6300621#post6300621



not off as badly as the non-drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Be thankful you only get stuck once in a while...My wife goes every 3 weeks for medical treatment and they sometimes take 4 try's to get a vein..



believe I would consider a portacath.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 14, 2011)

What's up everyone?  I'm sitting on the front steps, watching the nephew ride his scooter and feeding the chi some cracker jacks on this beautiful night!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Clock is still off...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6300621#post6300621



Wow, it's way off, isn't it?  

Ain't there someone that can fixer or sumpfin?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Wow, it's way off, isn't it?
> 
> Ain't there someone that can fixer or sumpfin?



PM 243Savage with a request.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What's up everyone?  I'm sitting on the front steps, watching the nephew ride his scooter and feeding the chi some cracker jacks on this beautiful night!




Hello fff!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2011)

Evenin everyone. Just wanted to say it's been fun on here. I probably won't be on the planet after tommorrow. You see, I just realized it's my wifes birthday in the morning and I don't have a card or flowers, or anything. I feel this bad feeling building inside and I know what's coming!

Ya'll be good and if I don't see you again in this world, I'll see you in the next one, and don't be late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Evenin everyone. Just wanted to say it's been fun on here. I probably won't be on the planet after tommorrow. You see, I just realized it's my wifes birthday in the morning and I don't have a card or flowers, or anything. I feel this bad feeling building inside and I know what's coming!
> 
> Ya'll be good and if I don't see you again in this world, I'll see you in the next one, and don't be late.




Doooood.....Walmart stays open all night 

Wish her Happy Birfday fer us


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2011)

OK Keebs, what are you doing to me?

I just crawled out of the cold, deep water from your train wreck avatar and now as I crawl back onto dry land, I look up and see a foxy dog or maybe it is a doxy fog.  I am not sure just yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm stuffed!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm stuffed!!!




And I'm starvin lost my appetite


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello fff!!



Hey there JC!  How ya doing?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And I'm starvin lost my appetite



Me too!  The tummys a yelling right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And I'm starvin lost my appetite


Grilled some burgers, zuchini, a big ol' texas sweet onion cored out and stuffed wif butter, then cut into that awesome cake Ms. Jessica made...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm thinking it's gonna be some peanut butter crackers for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there JC!  How ya doing?





fitfabandfree said:


> Me too!  The tummys a yelling right now!



Doin fine thanks, hope you are as well. I've got to get something here soon, I ate lunch too late. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grilled some burgers, zuchini, a big ol' texas sweet onion cored out and stuffed wif butter, then cut into that awesome cake Ms. Jessica made...



I feel my tastebuds coming back to life


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> PM 243Savage with a request.






fitfabandfree said:


> Wow, it's way off, isn't it?
> 
> Ain't there someone that can fixer or sumpfin?


You can fix it yourself!!..........I never really paid attention to the instructions on how to fix it.

It's in your user CP settings...........Something like you have to be set to the right time zone

Wish I could be more help


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi y'all.. hope everyone has a good day and has been having a good night!


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2011)

ATTENTION RUTT.Do you like my new sig line?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi y'all.. hope everyone has a good day and has been having a good night!


Hiya Pokie!! That avatar is adorable


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Pokie!! That avatar is adorable



Thanks! So is yours!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2011)

david w. said:


> ATTENTION RUTT.Do you like my new sig line?


Well you do have a few lessons to learn


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well you do have a few lessons to learn


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You can fix it yourself!!..........I never really paid attention to the instructions on how to fix it.
> 
> It's in your user CP settings...........Something like you have to be set to the right time zone
> 
> Wish I could be more help



Howdy RUTT!!  I can't remember either, it seems it was Bob, Bama, or Mig, that enlightened us on that fix 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi y'all.. hope everyone has a good day and has been having a good night!




Same to ya Mrs AT....beautiful baby there!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Thanks! So is yours!!


Thanks to you too!!



david w. said:


>


Easy there young grasshopper!! No need for a concussion.........If you wan't to learn I'm here for ya!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy RUTT!!  I can't remember either, it seems it was Bob, Bama, or Mig, that enlightened us on that fix


Howdy Jeffro!!........Hope Mrs. "T" and "J" Man are doing well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2011)

somedays you are the windshield, some days you are the bug. 
Today, i was the bug......
Man, when i went to work this morning i sure didn't think it would be a 14 hour day! I'm heading to bed cause it looks like more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks to you too!!
> 
> Easy there young grasshopper!! No need for a concussion.........If you wan't to learn I'm here for ya!!
> 
> Howdy Jeffro!!........Hope Mrs. "T" and "J" Man are doing well!!



Yessir, they doin ok, thanks.....hope you and Tag are all good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> somedays you are the windshield, some days you are the bug.
> Today, i was the bug......
> Man, when i went to work this morning i sure didn't think it would be a 14 hour day! I'm heading to bed cause it looks like more of the same tomorrow.



Not the same stress level as yours, but I know how them extended hours are.....TC bama!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> somedays you are the windshield, some days you are the bug.
> Today, i was the bug......
> Man, when i went to work this morning i sure didn't think it would be a 14 hour day! I'm heading to bed cause it looks like more of the same tomorrow.


I hate those kind of days!!

Hope tomorrow is a better day!!



Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, they doin ok, thanks.....hope you and Tag are all good.


Doing good as well!!.............Looks like it is time to head to bed!!.............The big man is in from out of town tomorrow

Got to polish the boots, and shine the brass!!


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2011)

Dannnng .... went out front with the flash light thinking there was a cat in the yard (GIT OFF MAH CAR) and there was 6, yes 6, count em again 6, deer in the yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hate those kind of days!!
> 
> Hope tomorrow is a better day!!
> 
> ...



 Spit shine'em.... see ya RUTT!



slip said:


> Dannnng .... went out front with the flash light thinking there was a cat in the yard (GIT OFF MAH CAR) and there was 6, yes 6, count em again 6, deer in the yard.



Theys after yer garden


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hmmmm.....





idgit


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> idgit



get on out of here before you get our driveler thread deleted


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> get on out of here before you get our driveler thread deleted





who did you bribe to get in here? the sign reads dress code strictly enforced, not dresses must be worn


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> who did you bribe to get in here? the sign reads dress code strictly enforced, not dresses must be worn



speaking of signs, you ain't been messing around in the bathroom anymore have you? I'm assuming you saw the signs they put up after last time


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> speaking of signs, you ain't been messing around in the bathroom anymore have you? I'm assuming you saw the signs they put up after last time




Yea, I heard they were not happy about the mountain dew I gave you


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Yea, I heard they were not happy about the mountain dew I gave you



What, was there something wrong with that mountain dew? 

I ask because i gave it to one of the administrators here. If there was something wrong with it, you may want to apologize to him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2011)

HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you.

Get Up and get some coffee and get your rear in gear and go out and enjoy today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2011)

Second most favorite work day of the week.   The day before Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Mornin waders.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2011)

Mornin nuckaheads. 

Hey messican, how did the Mrs. Messican like the cake?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin nuckaheads.
> 
> Hey messican, how did the Mrs. Messican like the cake?


She was tickled pink (no pun intended) over it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She was tickled pink (no pun intended) over it.



Did it taste good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Did it taste good?


Heck yeah man!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2011)

mornin drivlits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin drivlits


Mernin Seth. How bout a shrimp omelet for breakfast??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Second most favorite work day of the week.   The day before Friday.



mornin all!!
hey G, are you going to drink that cup or can i have it


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Seth. How bout a shrimp omelet for breakfast??



 below the belt but very


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Seth. How bout a shrimp omelet for breakfast??



how bout a size 13 boot for your breakfast


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON!!!!!!!!

WADERS


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON!!!!!!!!
> 
> WADERS



Morning Mudstard idjit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning Mudstard idjit.



Yep, done had my fix this morning too. mustard on my saus. bisq.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON!!!!!!!!
> 
> WADERS



Good morning back at ya's!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning back at ya's!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning folks.  Just a flying by in a moment of spare time to get a weekly shout out in. Hope all is well.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

too early for all this ruckus


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> too early for all this ruckus



na... shoot in 30min my day will be half over


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> na... shoot in 30min my day will be half over



that's about when mine will start


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how bout a size 13 boot for your breakfast


I see they haven't completed that discipline part of your JROTC training yet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Moanin............ draggin this morning but had a VERY Pleasant surprise that caused it................ a 40' trailer loaded with 10 bales of hay pulled in my yard about 9:00ish last night!  Got it unloaded & had to visit a bit with "Santa"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Moanin............ draggin this morning but had a VERY Pleasant surprise that caused it................ a 40' trailer loaded with 10 bales of hay pulled in my yard about 9:00ish last night!  Got it unloaded & had to visit a bit with "Santa"!


BiggSteve brought you a trailer load of hay all the way down from Cleveland Ga.???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Mornin' folks!!! The day hasn't started off how I would've liked, so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!! The day hasn't started off how I would've liked, so far.


You can say that again....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BiggSteve brought you a trailer load of hay all the way down from Cleveland Ga.???


 No, "MY" Santa came all the way from South Carolina and he don't have no white beard, he just brings presents!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!! The day hasn't started off how I would've liked, so far.


 I sowwy


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning waders and associated knuckleheads


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

Quick stop by the SF and then home country cooking place for lunch.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quick stop by the SF and then home country cooking place for lunch.



the question is, will you have enough mustard to make it through your meal? 


I keep a spare bottle on me at all times, just in case the restaurant runs out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quick stop by the SF and then home country cooking place for lunch.


Is that on your new life plan of eating?????? 



Kendallbearden said:


> the question is, will you have enough mustard to make it through your meal?
> 
> 
> I keep a spare bottle on me at all times, just in case the restaurant runs out.


 idjit, you didn't get the memo again, huh?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> idjit, you didn't get the memo again, huh?



I never do


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I never do


PM 243, he'll get you on the list!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PM 243, he'll get you on the list!



If U PM 243, you may not like the list U get put on!     Just sayin'


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> If U PM 243, you may not like the list U get put on!     Just sayin'


*I* don't need to pm him............... we have a "direct link"!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was mentioning that for Kendall's sake!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I was mentioning that for Kendall's sake!


well, you quoted ME, so I assum......... well, you know............ 
Now quit whippin me!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I was mentioning that for Kendall's sake!



He says he only gets about 300 PM's a day. I don't think that's anywhere near enough to keep him busy. So from time to time i do send him one or two (or 14), just so that he won't get bored.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PM 243, he'll get you on the list!



Hmmmmmm........that sounds like a good idea 


PM SENT!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> He says he only gets about 300 PM's a day. I don't think that's anywhere near enough to keep him busy. So from time to time i do send him one or two (or 14), just so that he won't get bored.


 and yet, you don't get memo's & you're still a member here........ 

Lunch??? Has lunch call been made & I missed it????


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2011)

Time for meto buy alot of land and get off the radar.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Time for meto buy alot of land and get off the radar.



is that why my TV quit workin? I gotta hurry up and switch to cable


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and yet, you don't get memo's & you're still a member here........
> 
> Lunch??? Has lunch call been made & I missed it????



why wouldn't i be a member here? Do you know anyone on the forum who doesn't looove me?


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> why wouldn't i be a member here? Do you know anyone on the forum who doesn't looove me?




R........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> R........





Ok....do you know of MORE than one member here who doesn't love me?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> why wouldn't i be a member here? Do you know anyone on the forum who doesn't looove me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and yet, you don't get memo's & you're still a member here........
> 
> Lunch??? Has lunch call been made & I missed it????



Lunch today was subway.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> why wouldn't i be a member here? Do you know anyone on the forum who doesn't looove me?






threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 I'm diggin your avatar, AJ!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

They are KILLING me at work today!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They are KILLING me at work today!!



Kill em back


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Kill em back


 I love my job.................... and the wittle paycheck that comes with it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I love my job.................... and the wittle paycheck that comes with it!



ahhhh, in that case , get off the computer and tighten up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Keebs, what are you doing to me?
> 
> I just crawled out of the cold, deep water from your train wreck avatar and now as I crawl back onto dry land, I look up and see a foxy dog or maybe it is a doxy fog.  I am not sure just yet.



Keebs, I left you this message yesterday but I know that you didn't see it yet.



Keebs said:


> They are KILLING me at work today!!



They can't be "killing you" because I don't have to attend any funerals.  (I never understood why the word "funeral" starts with fun.....)  



Keebs said:


> I love my job.................... and the wittle paycheck that comes with it!



Dang, you mean you get a paycheck.  I never get one.  When I need more money, I have to write myself another check.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Moanin............ draggin this morning but had a VERY Pleasant surprise that caused it................ a 40' trailer loaded with 10 bales of hay pulled in my yard about 9:00ish last night!  Got it unloaded & had to visit a bit with "Santa"!



And I forgot to mention this one.  Apparently, you have been a VERY GOOD girl lately.  Nice going, my dear.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ahhhh, in that case , get off the computer and tighten up


 ALLL my work is on the computer........ doofus! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I left you this message yesterday but I know that you didn't see it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and I forgot to do my part on that!!  I sowwy, I'll deliver it in the morning!...................wouldn't hurt to send me a reminder text tonight either!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And I forgot to mention this one.  Apparently, you have been a VERY GOOD girl lately.  Nice going, my dear.


 THAT'S why I forgot.............  I'm just lucky & blessed to have VERY good friends!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ALLL my work is on the computer........ doofus!



Really, on the gon forum too i guess


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Really, on the gon forum too i guess


 Of course!  My boss checks out GON too............. yeah, I have a cool bossman too!  His office is LINED with Deer Mounts and I have to check his trail cam cards & clear them off for him!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Just renewed my license, even sprang for the fishing license this time (I always fish family ponds) in case I wanna try some where new and got ~~gasp~~ .25 off!!  Ok, it was 2.75 renewal credit, but with the  2.50 "convenience" fee, I got a *whopping* .25 cent off my bill!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Of course!  My boss checks out GON too............. yeah, I have a cool bossman too!  His office is LINED with Deer Mounts and I have to check his trail cam cards & clear them off for him!



well , carry on then


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> well , carry on then


 Thank ya, darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Mighty quiet for a Thursday aft.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Friday eve


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighty quiet for a Thursday aft.





mudracing101 said:


> Friday eve


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Friday eve


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see they haven't completed that discipline part of your JROTC training yet.



im getting promoted to PFC this afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im getting promoted to PFC this afternoon


 yeah?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im getting promoted to PFC this afternoon






I'm gettin demoted to KP this evenin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin demoted to KP this evenin














 I'm sorry, but that was funny, I don't care who ya are!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin demoted to KP this evenin





Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, but that was funny, I don't care who ya are!



 i dont get it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i dont get it


 you don't know military lingo, eh, bro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't know military lingo, eh, bro?



I dont guess so, i know its almost time to roll out though


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, but that was funny, I don't care who ya are!





mudracing101 said:


> i dont get it





Keebs said:


> you don't know military lingo, eh, bro?













 Holdin the door open...


Bet he unnerstands this!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont guess so, i know its almost time to roll out though


Git to the truck, I'll 'splain it all on the way home............. bless yo heart................ 


Jeff C. said:


> Holdin the door open...
> 
> 
> Bet he unnerstands this!!!


Thanks Chief, cyl!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Holdin the door open...
> 
> 
> Bet he unnerstands this!!!



Thanks Jeffro , i'm out ya'll have a good one


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Git to the truck, I'll 'splain it all on the way home............. bless yo heart................
> 
> Thanks Chief, cyl!




Bye darlin


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2011)

Back from NYC ... got to fly over and see the new WTC ... man its going to be purty when its done.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im getting promoted to PFC this afternoon



You going out to the seafood place to celebrate???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Back from NYC ... got to fly over and see the new WTC ... man its going to be purty when its done.



 Very cool!



Les Miles said:


> You going out to the seafood place to celebrate???





How's everyone doin? My day started out ROUGH!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't know military lingo, eh, bro?



Im fixin' SOS tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Back from NYC ... got to fly over and see the new WTC ... man its going to be purty when its done.







Les Miles said:


> You going out to the seafood place to celebrate???









Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sugar Plum....mine did too, it's a little better now.



Sterlo58 said:


> Im fixin' SOS tonight.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll make ya proud when you see it, but it is still kind of eerie...


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Sugar Plum....mine did too, it's a little better now.



Hey man. Hows you and yours?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

slip said:


> It'll make ya proud when you see it, but it is still kind of eerie...
> 
> 
> Hey man. Hows you and yours?



Fine, thank you, slip!!!

Hope everything is "hunky dory" over your way. Say hello to Mom and Dad for Jared and me.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine, thank you, slip!!!
> 
> Hope everything is "hunky dory" over your way. Say hello to Mom and Dad for Jared and me.





Its all "peaches and cream" over here ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Its all "peaches and cream" over here ...



Ya did'n have to go flang a cravin on me now


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Its all "peaches and cream" over here ...



I like my peaches and cream with a little mustard on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like my peaches and cream with a little mustard on it.



 Hot Sauce for me


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot Sauce for me



And they say im the weird one from gon.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> And they say im the weird one from gon.




no, we just say you're weird...in general


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Monons...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot Sauce for me



Chocolate syrup drizzle!  

What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Chocolate syrup drizzle!



Just had to go there, didn't you!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> And they say im the weird one from gon.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monons...




Cain't help it....I'm a monon 



Kendallbearden said:


> no, we just say you're weird...in general







fitfabandfree said:


> Chocolate syrup drizzle!
> 
> What's everyone up to tonight?



Mmmmhmm 

Just diggin up some oldies for Mig!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't help it....I'm a monon



That's what Colin would call em' when he was 2. There were a few words he couldn't pronounce just right, and that was one of em. I would share with you what he called Pelicans, but I'm not in the "getting banded" kind of mood tonight...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what Colin would call em' when he was 2. There were a few words he couldn't pronounce just right, and that was one of em. I would share with you what he called Pelicans, but I'm not in the "getting banded" kind of mood tonight...



 I can only guess!

Aight, now that I got your attention.....

Remember this:


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to go there, didn't you!!!!



Ya know I did!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I can only guess!
> 
> Aight, now that I got your attention.....
> 
> Remember this:



You acid droppin hippie you...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

Time for Mississippi State to learn it's lesson the hard way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Time for Mississippi State to learn it's lesson the hard way.


Yeah, by puttin Faulk on the ground. That'll teach em'!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You acid droppin hippie you...




  

No.....just a Monon, or a Pelican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No.....just a Monon, or a Pelican



PM incoming. Whatever you do, don't open it if you have a mouthful of drink and your keyboard / monitor in front of your face...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM incoming. Whatever you do, don't open it if you have a mouthful of drink and your keyboard / monitor in front of your face...



Thankfully, my glass was empty


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2011)

cadet private first class dakota carter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully, my glass was empty



so many come backs most of which might be a personal attack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so many come backs most of which might be a personal attack.



I hear ya  I'll give ya homerun, but you could've had a Grand Slam


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2011)

I am an Army Junior ROTC Cadet.
  I will always conduct myself to bring credit to my family, country, school and the Corps of
    Cadets.

  I am loyal and patriotic.
  I am the future of the United States of America.

  I do not lie, cheat or steal and will always be accountable for my actions and deeds.
  I will always practice good citizenship and patriotism.

  I will work hard to improve my mind and strengthen my body.
  I will seek the mantle of leadership and stand prepared to uphold the Constitution and
    the American way of life.

  May God grant me the strength to always live by this creed


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I am an Army Junior ROTC Cadet.
> I will always conduct myself to bring credit to my family, country, school and the Corps of
> Cadets.
> 
> ...




That's awesome seth!!! 

You might want to add this to the creed....


I will not eat raw fish anymore  

J/K....keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's awesome seth!!!
> 
> You might want to add this to the creed....
> 
> ...


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I am an Army Junior ROTC Cadet.
> I will always conduct myself to bring credit to my family, country, school and the Corps of
> Cadets.
> 
> ...



You got this from a website didn't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't wanna be on call no more......
This work all day, come home, eat supper, and go to bed is getting old!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2011)

Hay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You started it 



rhbama3 said:


> I don't wanna be on call no more......
> This work all day, come home, eat supper, and go to bed is getting old!



Sorry to hear that, bama...hopefully it won't last long



BBQBOSS said:


> Hay.



Bale


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> You got this from a website didn't you?



what gave it away?


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what gave it away?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate cowbells


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what gave it away?





david w. said:


>




Teh obveeus...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I hate cowbells



Thanks, you just gave me  Christmas gift ideas for you.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks, you just gave me  Christmas gift ideas for you.



I already have your Drew Brees Saints jersey wrapped and labeled with your name on it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I already have your Drew Brees Saints jersey wrapped and labeled with your name on it.



Ill be sure to include a couple "yule logs" with your bells.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ill be sure to include a couple "yule logs" with your bells.



You gonna throw some mustard in there with that?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

Sho' is quiet in here tonight....

Later folks


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all...nite all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...nite all!



morning all!







so I have a pot brewing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gooblin,
You are up really early today.  You must be getting an early start on the weekend.  I will be glad to try a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee in hopes of getting the sleep monsters out of my eyes.

HAPPY FRIDAY to everyone !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Been up since 4am because I got a bunch of deer lurking in my back yard.... 

Anybody got a crossbow handy? 








BTW - Morning to all the early morning crew idjits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Mornin buoys and gulls. TGIF...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin buoys and gulls. TGIF...



Sho' wish you could make it for lunch today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sho' wish you could make it for lunch today...


Fraid I'll be out towards Athens, so unless  you idjits wanna move it that direction it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2011)

mernin all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mernin all


Mernin Shrimp...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mernin all





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shrimp...



Watch it Spaniard...

He may be a little "crabby" this morning...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shrimp...


 im already in twouble with my gf this mornin dont need to get in trouble on here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im already in twouble with my gf this mornin dont need to get in trouble on here


I TOLD you not to talk to her that way!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2011)

Good mornin everyone and happy Friday….we are lookin down the barrel of a mighty fine weekend. I hope all you bambi slayers have your stick and strings tuned in and ready to bring home some back strap!!.......back strap fever baby!!! I will be takin the boy in the morning, it’s his first year with a compound bow and he/we are excited.

Meanwhile ….somebody send me a cup of coffee ….I take it straight up black.
or just send a few of  and some


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I TOLD you not to talk to her that way!!!



no i got in trouble for grinnin at the girls who promoted me


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone broke in my house, shot my dog, took my guns and stole my truck....

Top o the morning to yall!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I TOLD you not to talk to her that way!!!





Seth carter said:


> im already in twouble with my gf this mornin dont need to get in trouble on here





Les Miles said:


> Watch it Spaniard...
> 
> He may be a little "crabby" this morning...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gooblin,
> You are up really early today.  You must be getting an early start on the weekend.  I will be glad to try a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee in hopes of getting the sleep monsters out of my eyes.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY to everyone !!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Someone broke in my house, shot my dog, took my guns and stole my truck....
> 
> Top o the morning to yall!



dang boss thats bad stuff but at least its not monday right!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> dang boss thats bad stuff but at least its not monday right!



yeah, but they left the wifey behind!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah, but they left the wifey behind!



Dang Boss.  I know just what you need.  I think that I saw a website recently that you could trade in your wife for another model iffin she was raising too much heck with you.  It only cost $10 and it had a money back guarantee.  In fact, iffin she was in the age group of 44 years old or more, you could even trade her in for a couple of those new 22 year olds.  That sounded like a really good trade to me.  By the way, I think that website was called:   www.iamgoingtobeevenmorebrokenow.com


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah, but they left the wifey behind!



I'll make a deal wit ya. I will come get the wife and leave mine there with ya. Even trade.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been in my picture album again, ain't ya?



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gooblin,
> You are up really early today.  You must be getting an early start on the weekend.  I will be glad to try a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee in hopes of getting the sleep monsters out of my eyes.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY to everyone !!!


 Oh & message delivered to the party you wanted it sent to and yes, it was a "hit", something about rolling on the floor laughing his butt off................ 


Les Miles said:


> Been up since 4am because I got a bunch of deer lurking in my back yard....
> 
> Anybody got a crossbow handy?
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin buoys and gulls. TGIF...






Seth carter said:


> mernin all


Congrats young'un!


blood on the ground said:


> Good mornin everyone and happy Friday….we are lookin down the barrel of a mighty fine weekend. I hope all you bambi slayers have your stick and strings tuned in and ready to bring home some back strap!!.......back strap fever baby!!! I will be takin the boy in the morning, it’s his first year with a compound bow and he/we are excited.
> 
> Meanwhile ….somebody send me a cup of coffee ….I take it straight up black.
> or just send a few of  and some


 that enough?


BBQBOSS said:


> Someone broke in my house, shot my dog, took my guns and stole my truck....
> 
> Top o the morning to yall!


 say whut???????


Sterlo58 said:


> I'll make a deal wit ya. I will come get the wife and leave mine there with ya. Even trade.


the grass ain't always greener..............   I'm juss sayin.............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mornin miss Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin miss Keebs.


 Howudoin?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?



Fair to midlin..... 

Ready to take the bow out in the mornin' to do some real huntin'and take a break from the job huntin'


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Fair to midlin.....
> 
> Ready to take the bow out in the mornin' to do some real huntin'and take a break from the job huntin'


 I did not know it, but Wal Mart sells crossbows!  If I had the extra I may have had me one last night & out hunting this weekend too!
Good Luck when ya go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Mornin kids!!! Sho is nice outdoors this morning...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!!! Sho is nice outdoors this morning...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Time for my nap before all us idjits meet up at Boudreaux's later... 


And who wants to come shoot all these deer that are pooping in my yard?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Time for my nap before all us idjits meet up at Boudreaux's later...
> 
> 
> And who wants to come shoot all these deer that are pooping in my yard?


Who all signed up for  lunch?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'M HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ITS FRIDAY


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Time for my nap before all us idjits meet up at Boudreaux's later...
> 
> 
> And who wants to come shoot all these deer that are pooping in my yard?



ME, ME, ME, PICK ME


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Someone broke in my house, shot my dog, took my guns and stole my truck....
> 
> Top o the morning to yall!



I HOPE THERE IS A JOKE I'M MISSING, OR A COUNTRY SONG YOU'RE QUOTING, WHAAAA I HOPE YOU AINT SERIOUS


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'M HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ITS FRIDAY


 'bout time!



mudracing101 said:


> ME, ME, ME, PICK ME


 Do you realize WHERE he lives?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> I HOPE THERE IS A JOKE I'M MISSING, OR A COUNTRY SONG YOU'RE QUOTING, WHAAAA I HOPE YOU AINT SERIOUS


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time!
> 
> 
> Do you realize WHERE he lives?!?!



Mornin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

Seen in the political forum:  'If you go to church, you aren't a sinner'.     

you just cant make this stuff up...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin


 you hear the weather report for this weekend?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Seen in the political forum:  'If you go to church, you aren't a sinner'.
> 
> you just cant make this stuff up...


  they are some "doozies" over there too!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 16, 2011)

Moanin all you fine folk in da house!  

I'm in desperate need of some caffeine this morning, cause I'm having a dragon butt start to the day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I HOPE THERE IS A JOKE I'M MISSING, OR A COUNTRY SONG YOU'RE QUOTING, WHAAAA I HOPE YOU AINT SERIOUS



Wasn't in a good mood when i woke up, so I was making myself realize it could have been worse.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin all you fine folk in da house!
> 
> I'm in desperate need of some caffeine this morning, cause I'm having a dragon butt start to the day.



How about a BBQ but.... errrrr.... back rub.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you hear the weather report for this weekend?!?!


ohhhh yeaahhhh 


fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin all you fine folk in da house!
> 
> I'm in desperate need of some caffeine this morning, cause I'm having a dragon butt start to the day.


Mornin


BBQBOSS said:


> Wasn't in a good mood when i woke up, so I was making myself realize it could have been worse.


 gotcha , you had me thinking... my being at work instead of huntin or drinkin wasnt that bad after all, anyway glad your dog is ok


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Who all signed up for  lunch?



PM sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> PM sent



ohhh, its a secret huh


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 16, 2011)

Not enough sleep.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> PM sent





mudracing101 said:


> ohhh, its a secret huh


 I dunno, ain't got it yet...............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Not enough sleep.


 tell me about it!  No, really, tell me about it............


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tell me about it!  No, really, tell me about it............



Procrastination makes you pay 

Got a work day at the hunting club this weekend, so i waited until last night to get everything ready. I's up till about 3 in the morning doing this and that. 


I thought that alarm was the devil himself when it went off at 8 this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Butt draggin, not enuff sleep, somebody shot my dog, give me a break, its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! i feel good, ready for 5, bring it on.. the weekend is here,


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy Firday everyone


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Butt draggin, not enuff sleep, somebody shot my dog, give me a break, its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! i feel good, ready for 5, bring it on.. the weekend is here,



ain't got nothing but a weekend full of work ahead of me though 


I am going hunting this evening though, so i guess i shouldn't complain too much


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> How about a BBQ but.... errrrr.... back rub.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 16, 2011)

Who passed and which two idjit did this.  Fess up now.

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2011/09/...king-dead-friend-out-for-a-night-on-the-town/


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Happy Firday everyone



dat chicken is gonna git you one day boy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Happy Firday everyone





Kendallbearden said:


> ain't got nothing but a weekend full of work ahead of me though
> 
> 
> I am going hunting this evening though, so i guess i shouldn't complain too much



Gettin to go huntin, see thats what i'm talkin about


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who passed and which two idjit did this.  Fess up now.
> 
> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2011/09/...king-dead-friend-out-for-a-night-on-the-town/


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dat chicken is gonna git you one day boy...



Not me!  Who knew chicfilet was serving some fake chicken!?!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Butt draggin, not enuff sleep, somebody shot my dog, give me a break, its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! i feel good, ready for 5, bring it on.. the weekend is here,



OK.  I'm at work by myself this morning, so I just cranked up some music.  That oughta wake me up and shift the mood a bit!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Seen in the political forum:  'If you go to church, you aren't a sinner'.
> 
> you just cant make this stuff up...



That's funny...I thought folks went to church because they were sinners


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Procrastination makes you pay
> 
> Got a work day at the hunting club this weekend, so i waited until last night to get everything ready. I's up till about 3 in the morning doing this and that.
> 
> ...


 Prolly woulda been better to do it just before you left....... 



mudracing101 said:


> Butt draggin, not enuff sleep, somebody shot my dog, give me a break, its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! i feel good, ready for 5, bring it on.. the weekend is here,


 


bigox911 said:


> Happy Firday everyone


  Hey bigox!


Kendallbearden said:


> ain't got nothing but a weekend full of work ahead of me though
> 
> 
> _*I am going hunting this evening*_ though, so i guess i shouldn't complain too much


nuff said............. 


fitfabandfree said:


>


  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who passed and which two idjit did this.  Fess up now.
> 
> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2011/09/...king-dead-friend-out-for-a-night-on-the-town/


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who passed and which two idjit did this.  Fess up now.
> 
> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2011/09/...king-dead-friend-out-for-a-night-on-the-town/



Hadn't seen noone on here that looks like those two fellas


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> That's funny...I thought folks went to church because they were sinners



I rest my case.  I'm more worried about the ones who go to church.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey BigOx...


I  sure do hate that you're gonna miss all that good food today...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2011)

> Oh & message delivered to the party you wanted it sent to and yes, it was a "hit", something about rolling on the floor laughing his butt off................ :bounce



Keebs,
Thanks for the delivery service.  Maybe you can spread that one around and bring "joy" to some of your "bestest" friends.  

I did that to Teresa at 5:30 AM this morning and she mumbled something about cutting off my  eerrrhh.......finger.  Yep, she said that it would teach me a lesson for sure.

The funny thing is.........I swear that I know of this person from several years ago and she looked and sounded identical.  I think that it is time that the "southern half" of Georgia experience this also.  It is a real "Hoot" !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs,
> Thanks for the delivery service.  Maybe you can spread that one around and bring "joy" to some of your "bestest" friends.
> 
> I did that to Teresa at 5:30 AM this morning and she mumbled something about cutting off my  eerrrhh.......finger.  Yep, she said that it would teach me a lesson for sure.
> ...


  will do................. I made SURE to add to the message "Eagle Eye 444 wanted this sent 2 you!"


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey BigOx...
> 
> 
> I  sure do hate that you're gonna miss all that good food today...



    Dangit man!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Dangit man!!



I'll bring you a doggie bag.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll bring you a doggie bag.



And I'm sure it'll be full of empty shells...I know what good friends yall are


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who passed and which two idjit did this.  Fess up now.
> 
> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2011/09/...king-dead-friend-out-for-a-night-on-the-town/



Now, my name is Bernie, and these guys are my friends and they really know how to party !!!!  Guys, just please give me my money back though.    





bigox911 said:


> Not me!  Who knew chicfilet was serving some fake chicken!?!



Now I know.  That "fake chicken" that you are talking about must be the one that laid those "fake eggs" that I had for breakfast a couple of days last week.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll bring you a doggie bag.





bigox911 said:


> And I'm sure it'll be full of empty shells...I know what good friends yall are



I'm sure we can figure out something good to put in yo bag.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now, my name is Bernie, and these guys are my friends and they really know how to party !!!!  Guys, just please give me my money back though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It only looks real...beware


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who passed and which two idjit did this.  Fess up now.
> 
> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2011/09/...king-dead-friend-out-for-a-night-on-the-town/


Hey where else did he need to be? party on.  I'm sorry i shouldnt of said that, 



fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  I'm at work by myself this morning, so I just cranked up some music.  That oughta wake me up and shift the mood a bit!


There , aint that better



Les Miles said:


> Hey BigOx...
> 
> 
> I  sure do hate that you're gonna miss all that good food today...



He aint the only one


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 16, 2011)

MUCH better Mud.... much better!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Off to Boudreaux's for our monthly tin-foil hat idjit meeting.

See you peeps later.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Off to Boudreaux's for our monthly tin-foil hat idjit meeting.
> 
> See you peeps later.



Will see yall there


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> MUCH better Mud.... much better!



Here.....how bout another one,fff. This one is a lil different, kind of puts me in a Friday type of mood and cool, IMO!!!

I have to work this week-end so, gonna make the best of today, inspite of the bad news I've received over the past day or two, AND just monents ago.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Off to Boudreaux's for our monthly tin-foil hat idjit meeting.
> 
> See you peeps later.



eat some for me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Here.....how bout another one,fff. This one is a lil different, kind of puts me in a Friday type of mood and cool, IMO!!!
> 
> I have to work this week-end so, gonna make the best of today, inspite of the bad news I've received over the past day or two, AND just monents ago.





mudracing101 said:


> eat some for me


 Mud, Les is ALREADY a bottomless pit from what I've been told and I KNOW you can pack it away too........... gooodlawd!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Here.....how bout another one,fff. This one is a lil different, kind of puts me in a Friday type of mood and cool, IMO!!!
> 
> I have to work this week-end so, gonna make the best of today, inspite of the bad news I've received over the past day or two, AND just monents ago.


Boss is here now so I had to turn the music down.     And I am working this weekend also.  
Sorry about the bad news.  I am actually waiting for some bad news right now.  Expect to get it in the next few days, which will then mean another trip out of town and days off of work (or use vacation days).  

Hope your day gets better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Boss is here now so I had to turn the music down.     And I am working this weekend also.
> Sorry about the bad news.  I am actually waiting for some bad news right now.  Expect to get it in the next few days, which will then mean another trip out of town and days off of work (or use vacation days).
> 
> Hope your day gets better!



Thankfully, all of mine was totally unexpected, so it's only hit me like "a ton of bricks" 

Same to you


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully, all of mine was totally unexpected, so it's only hit me like "a ton of bricks"
> 
> Same to you



I'm not sure if that is better or worse.  Depends on the situation I suppose.  My Uncle has been sick and dwindling away for years, and it's painful to watch.  My dad, on the other hand, collapsed at work and was gone unexpectedly.  As hard as it was, I am almost glad he went that way.  Not sure I could handle watching him suffer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

well  some cutey keeps talking about lunch and guess what time it is ,,, lunch!!  lets go eat , be back later


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2011)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully, all of mine was totally unexpected, so it's only hit me like "a ton of bricks"
> 
> Same to you






mudracing101 said:


> well  some cutey keeps talking about lunch and guess what time it is ,,, lunch!!  lets go eat , be back later


  lemme forward the text I just got from Bigox............. 



slip said:


> Mornin folks.


Hey youngmancubtravelinmanmoppettheadmoderatorgrasshoppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm not sure if that is better or worse.  Depends on the situation I suppose.  My Uncle has been sick and dwindling away for years, and it's painful to watch.  My dad, on the other hand, collapsed at work and was gone unexpectedly.  As hard as it was, I am almost glad he went that way.  Not sure I could handle watching him suffer.



Sorry to hear that.....I think I prefer the quick, unexpected, as opposed to watching someone suffer. It's a tough decision depending on the circumstances, as you've stated, for sure.



mudracing101 said:


> well  some cutey keeps talking about lunch and guess what time it is ,,, lunch!!  lets go eat , be back later



Eat some for me.........hold da mustard



slip said:


> Mornin folks.



Moanin bro!!!  (root beer) 



Keebs said:


> lemme forward the text I just got from Bigox.............
> 
> 
> Hey youngmancubtravelinmanmoppettheadmoderatorgrasshoppa!




Duh......my phone receives textes 


Aight enough of this  talk, it's *Friday* , now y'all get up and do a funky strutt around da office to this one


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> lemme forward the text I just got from Bigox.............
> 
> 
> Hey youngmancubtravelinmanmoppettheadmoderatorgrasshoppa!


I got crosseyed just reading that.


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that.....I think I prefer the quick, unexpected, as opposed to watching someone suffer. It's a tough decision depending on the circumstances, as you've stated, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

slip said:


> I got crosseyed just reading that.


 I'm good like that................


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Bifocals? 

Really?  

Bifocals?   



Keebs, I'm having a crisis here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C.;6307262
Duh......my phone receives textes :rofl:[/quote said:
			
		

> Incoming!
> 
> 
> turtlebug said:
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Incoming!
> 
> YOU???  Oh heck, we're talking you, you'll make them things look so sexy!!




Mmmhmm


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Incoming!
> 
> YOU???  Oh heck, we're talking you, you'll make them things look so sexy!!




Concerning the text....  Hook a sista up.  



I can't read anything closer than arms length. Well that I could live with, it just lengthens my draw on the bow. 

BUT, two weeks ago, Fishbait realized I couldn't see a dot on the target at 30 yards. It was fuzzy. 

Bait made me go to the eye doc instead of the woods today. I gots an astigmatism in my left eye. 

Tried to argue with the doc that I could just start shooting right handed but he said "Nope, you're still left eye dominant". So how can I still be left eye dominant if my left eye is screwed up and my right eye has perfect distance vision?  

He laughed at me. 


So yeah, in 7 to 10 days, Fishbait gets to start calling me four eyes. 

Cept he said he's gonna call me six eyes.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU???  Oh heck, we're talking you, you'll make them things look so sexy!!





Jeff C. said:


> Mmmhmm





Yall is too sweet.  

I'm gonna play the sympathy card to Bait and see if I can score a prescription pair of Costas for Christmas.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Concerning the text....  Hook a sista up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text on the way!
You tell him he'd BEST not make fun of you "Or Else!"



turtlebug said:


> Yall is too sweet.
> 
> I'm gonna play the sympathy card to Bait and see if I can score a prescription pair of Costas for Christmas.


Need me to come help you wub his head??


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Text on the way!
> You tell him he'd BEST not make fun of you "Or Else!"
> 
> 
> Need me to come help you wub his head??



You can wub his head anytime.  

If you can position yourself between the bookshelf, the recliner and the wall all while escaping the evil clutches of Torch and Fiona while they nap on his lap while he naps.    


The sample lenses he put on me were awsome. I really can't wait to get them. Didn't realize how bad my vision was.  

I was rockin some Sarah Palin glasses.  

Till I saw the price. 

So I grabbed the cheaper alternatives.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, now I'm hungry. 

That looked too good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You can wub his head anytime.
> 
> If you can position yourself between the bookshelf, the recliner and the wall all while escaping the evil clutches of Torch and Fiona while they nap on his lap while he naps.
> 
> ...


I haz animal powers too!  I'll get to that head!
I know  I haven't bought new glasses in YEARS, only wear them at night after the contacts come out right before bed!



turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah, now I'm hungry.
> 
> That looked too good.


 





 what a way to make the news.................

http://benhill-irwin.walb.com/news/news/49072-food-fight-brings-police-school


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Just scanned through real quick. Which one of you grannies was it needs bi-focals??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bifocals?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


Hey , i know some girls with glasses that are hubba, hubba


turtlebug said:


> If you can position yourself between the bookshelf, the recliner and the wall all while escaping the evil clutches of Torch and Fiona while they nap on his lap while he naps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just scanned through real quick. Which one of you grannies was it needs bi-focals??



 wait i mean ,, thats not funny mexican


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just scanned through real quick. Which one of you grannies was it needs bi-focals??


thwackbabe will GIT you!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey , i know some girls with glasses that are hubba, hubba


 she b one of them!


mudracing101 said:


> wait i mean ,, thats not funny mexican


 he LIKES playing with fire!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> thwackbabe will GIT you!



OK!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall is too sweet.
> 
> I'm gonna play the sympathy card to Bait and see if I can score a prescription pair of Costas for Christmas.



I don't care how many eyeses you got...Hawt is Hawt!!!







 Sorry, Iz feelin a little frisky, what with this cool weather and all 



Keebs said:


> I haz animal powers too!  I'll get to that head!
> I know  I haven't bought new glasses in YEARS, only wear them at night after the contacts come out right before bed!
> 
> 
> ...



Lawd...what is this world comin to....when you cain't even have good ol food fight in the cafeteria at skool 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just scanned through real quick. Which one of you grannies was it needs bi-focals??







mudracing101 said:


> wait i mean ,, thats not funny mexican



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6307262&postcount=356


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't care how many eyeses you got...Hawt is Hawt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whew,,, Jeff i ate some for me , then you, then more for me, then you, then me again, got to thinkin you didnt get as much as me , so ate more for you, then had some fruit for desert, hope ya like cantelope, Man i'm full , good stuff


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, Iz feelin a little frisky, what with this cool weather and all
> 
> _*Oh puhleeze, you don't need cool weather to act that way!*_
> 
> Lawd...what is this world comin to....when you cain't even have good ol food fight in the cafeteria at skool


 I know!  My cousin that I just went to see staged one for her grandkids, ONE grandchild was in on it & at the last minute the parents........ they had spaghetti and she said they had an absolute blast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whew,,, Jeff i ate some for me , then you, then more for me, then you, then me again, got to thinkin you didnt get as much as me , so ate more for you, then had some fruit for desert, hope ya like cantelope, Man i'm full , good stuff



Uh oh....ya know they got a recall on cantaloupe, seriously.

I'm still hawngry  Preciate it though


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh oh....ya know they got a recall on cantaloupe, seriously.
> 
> I'm still hawngry  Preciate it though



yeah, i heard that , but hey, i'm a outlaw


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know!  My cousin that I just went to see staged one for her grandkids, ONE grandchild was in on it & at the last minute the parents........ they had spaghetti and she said they had an absolute blast!




Oh puhleeze, you don't need cool weather to act that way!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whew,,, Jeff i ate some for me , then you, then more for me, then you, then me again, got to thinkin you didnt get as much as me , so ate more for you, then had some fruit for desert, hope ya like cantelope, Man i'm full , good stuff






Jeff C. said:


> Uh oh....ya know they got a recall on cantaloupe, seriously.
> 
> I'm still hawngry  Preciate it though


 these recalls are getting rediculus!


mudracing101 said:


> yeah, i heard that , but hey, i'm a outlaw


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, i heard that , but hey, i'm a outlaw




Just ate a bunch the udder day myself


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh puhleeze, you don't need cool weather to act that way!


see??


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lawd it's time for a nap


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Lawd it's time for a nap


You were able to drive back to work??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2011)

oooooooohhhhhhhhh gosh is it time to go home yet??? anyone ever notice the fog the comes out of th bottle right when you twist the top off?? mmm


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> oooooooohhhhhhhhh gosh is it time to go home yet??? anyone ever notice the fog the comes out of th bottle right when you twist the top off?? mmm


 no, but I can garuntee you, it's 5:00 SOMEwhere!!
ooohhh, you see that too??????


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2011)

Welp, i guess they are on to me folks, the gig is up.
I got a letter in the mail addressed to me from the U.S. fish and wildlife sevice and on the envelope is says in big letters "official bidness"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Welp, i guess they are on to me folks, the gig is up.
> I got a letter in the mail addressed to me from the U.S. fish and wildlife sevice and on the envelope is says in big letters "official bidness"


What'd it say?


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What'd it say?



Its survey they want me to fill out about some migratory birds


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Its survey they want me to fill out about some migratory birds


 kewl! right?


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> kewl! right?



Yeah, i guess.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, i guess.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Lawd it's time for a nap



Lawd aint that the truth. I brought home all that fish that was left on the table. Got about a pound and a half of grouper and kittyfish!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lawd aint that the truth. I brought home all that fish that was left on the table. Got about a pound and a half of grouper and kittyfish!


Who was sitting on each side of you?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Who was sitting on each side of you?



Left of me was member Chadair(sports forum dude, Gaytor fan) and on the right was Doc Holliday(another sports forum dude, GAy Tech fan).


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Durn, whole wheat Chef Boyardee beef-a-roni...wassup with that 

My wife's tryin to kill me with this health food lately


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Lawd it's time for a nap



Fixing to take me a nice 2 hour nap myself... then go home at 5pm 



BBQBOSS said:


> Lawd aint that the truth. I brought home all that fish that was left on the table. Got about a pound and a half of grouper and kittyfish!



That sore was some good vittles today. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Left of me was member Chadair(sports forum dude, Gaytor fan) and on the right was Doc Holliday(another sports forum dude, GAy Tech fan).



And I was sitting across from him.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Left of me was member Chadair(sports forum dude, Gaytor fan) and on the right was Doc Holliday(another sports forum dude, GAy Tech fan).


 I recognized a few!


Jeff C. said:


> Durn, whole wheat Chef Boyardee beef-a-roni...wassup with that
> 
> My wife's tryin to kill me with this health food lately


 It's still "processed" it ain't "that" healthy.......... 


Les Miles said:


> And I was sitting across from him.


 In the blue shirt? next to bigox & elfiii???????


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 16, 2011)

Can somebody speed up the clock please?    I got one more hour to go and I'm outta here.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

On the left from bottom we have: Doc_Holliday23, BBQBOSS, Chadair

On the right from bottom we have: Boudreaux, BigOx911, LanierSpots, my plate, and then Elfiii

And a good time was had by all...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 16, 2011)

Yawnnnnnnn and strechhhhh


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Be glad when I do get my glasses, then I can see on my phone what yall are posting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> On the left from bottom we have: Doc_Holliday23, BBQBOSS, Chadair
> 
> On the right from bottom we have: Boudreaux, BigOx911, LanierSpots, my plate, and then Elfiii
> 
> And a good time was had by all...




Looks like it   Wish they had one closer to here, that one is 60 miles from me


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Be glad when I do get my glasses, then I can see on my phone what yall are posting.



Gooey innards of crustaceans and other yummy aquatic life 


























Can you see that???


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lanierspots was ok for an awbarn fan 

That gaytor guy and tech guy can kiss my tail though. We need to win some games or I won't be able to come to those lunches much longer...gettin rough


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> On the left from bottom we have: Doc_Holliday23, BBQBOSS, Chadair
> 
> On the right from bottom we have: Boudreaux, BigOx911, LanierSpots, my plate, and then Elfiii
> 
> And a good time was had by all...


you missed the guy on the other side of elfiii............... 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yawnnnnnnn and strechhhhh


 Hi there!


turtlebug said:


> Be glad when I do get my glasses, then I can see on my phone what yall are posting.


Just like Google, readers are your frwiend too!


Les Miles said:


> Gooey innards of crustaceans and other yummy aquatic life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU like playin with fire too, huh?


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you missed the guy on the other side of elfiii...............
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> ...



Fire can't burn if you ain't close enough to it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Fire can't burn if you ain't close enough to it


 Go ahead & think that, darlin'...................


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you missed the guy on the other side of elfiii...............
> 
> YOU like playin with fire too, huh?



That guy don't count... he's an FSU fan and therefore irrelevant to the discussion at hand. (Plus he's not a GON idjit)


And I ain't worried about some nearsighted barbie-doll wannabe who thinks she a bow hunter.

That's a man's sport anyways.... she needs to stay at home and fold clothes or something.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That guy don't count... he's an FSU fan and therefore irrelevant to the discussion at hand. (Plus he's not a GON idjit)
> 
> 
> And I ain't worried about some nearsighted barbie-doll wannabe who thinks she a bow hunter.
> ...



i reapeat holy cow!!have yall lost yalls minds


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

I can see just enough to know I need to place an order for some funeral flowers. 


Wait til I get home tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That guy don't count... he's an FSU fan and therefore irrelevant to the discussion at hand. (Plus he's not a GON idjit)
> 
> 
> And I'm really worried that brick-house built barbie-doll thwackbabe bow hunter will get after me after this.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I can see just enough to know I need to place an order for some funeral flowers.
> 
> 
> Wait til I get home tonight.


    Sic'em Tbug!!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gettin a little warm in the kitchen


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

I love you Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I love you Keebs


 Backatya Tbugsy!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs!!!!

You're cruising for a bruising sista if you keep changing my post!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Gettin a little warm in the kitchen



Whatcha cookin hawtstuff?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Les Miles is da' bomb!





Keebs said:


> I know.... he's awesome ain't he???


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs!!!!
> 
> You're cruising for a bruising sista if you keep changing my post!



You did enough on your own. 

She's just ensuring a swift kill for you by increasing my rage.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs!!!!
> 
> You're cruising for a bruising sista if you keep changing my post!





Les Miles said:


>





turtlebug said:


> You did enough on your own.
> 
> She's just ensuring a swift kill for you by increasing my rage.


   
Too bad Mudracers computer has been hijacked, poor thang ain't never gonna get caught up!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Too bad Mudracers computer has been hijacked, poor thang ain't never gonna get caught up!



Did he get some mustard on the keyboard?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did he get some mustard on the keyboard?


 Possibly, he texted me & said some guy had "hijacked his computer" for the last hour! bless his heart................


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You did enough on your own.
> 
> She's just ensuring a swift kill for you by increasing my rage.



Can I make it up to you by taking you out for some seafood?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Wonder how much Tripod would want to change Randy's screen name to "crustacean brain" for a few days?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Can I make it up to you by taking you out for some seafood?



Dead


To


Me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wonder how much Tripod would want to change Randy's screen name to "crustacean brain" for a few days?


That might be a freebie, ya never know.............. 


turtlebug said:


> Dead
> 
> 
> To
> ...


Aaww come'on Tbug, let's go with him, I'll handle all the surf and you can handle the turf!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

My first post in one of these wader threads...

aaiyt, I wanna make this a goodun'.......... here it goes....... ah-hum.......

ow, who am I foolin', ya'll would probably just laugh at me.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That might be a freebie, ya never know..............
> 
> Aaww come'on Tbug, let's go with him, I'll handle all the surf and you can handle the turf!



Make it mullet and I'm in. 


But you're sittin next to him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That might be a freebie, ya never know..............
> 
> Aaww come'on Tbug, let's go with him, I'll handle all the surf and you can handle the turf!



I'm back ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> My first post in one of these wader threads...
> 
> aaiyt, I wanna make this a goodun'.......... here it goes....... ah-hum.......
> 
> ow, who am I foolin', ya'll would probably just laugh at me.


just send your co-ordinates & we'll see how ya do...........  
OH & swim a few laps, me & Tbug wanna make sure you're in good enough shape to even be in here!



turtlebug said:


> Make it mullet and I'm in.
> 
> 
> But you're sittin next to him.


 DEAL!  I'll have my body armor on to be on the safe side!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> My first post in one of these wader threads...
> 
> aaiyt, I wanna make this a goodun'.......... here it goes....... ah-hum.......
> 
> ow, who am I foolin', ya'll would probably just laugh at me.



No we reserve uncontrollable laughter for when Les shows up nekkid. 


Welcome.  


Post away.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> My first post in one of these wader threads...
> 
> aaiyt, I wanna make this a goodun'.......... here it goes....... ah-hum.......
> 
> ow, who am I foolin', ya'll would probably just laugh at me.



Whose this idjit 












Just pokin , get us a drink out the cooler and have a seat.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Les has a hairy back ya'll



I could've done without that. 


Hi


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No we reserve uncontrollable laughter for when Les shows up nekkid.
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> ...




Yeahh....welcome!!!

















psssst.....always be lookin around when dese wimmins is in here, they've been known to breathe dragon fire if ya upset'em


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I could've done without that.
> 
> 
> Hi



You and keebs been hangin around each other too much


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back ya'll


now wipe the syrup off your fingers & we're all set!



turtlebug said:


> No we reserve uncontrollable laughter for when Les shows up nekkid.
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> ...





turtlebug said:


> I could've done without that.
> 
> 
> Hi





Jeff C. said:


> Yeahh....welcome!!!
> 
> psssst.....always be lookin around when dese wimmins is in here, they've been known to breathe dragon fire if ya upset'em


 Now Chief!!  Mind your manners!!


mudracing101 said:


> You and keebs been hangin around each other too much


 who ya think *I* learned from?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> now wipe the syrup off your fingers & we're all set!



But i thought you liked t... nevermind


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, imma sneek in sometimes and see if'n I can figure out whats goin' on in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You and keebs been hangin around each other too much





Keebs said:


> who ya think *I* learned from?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Ok, imma sneek in sometimes and see if'n I can figure out whats goin' on in here.



If you figure out whats going on in here let us all know


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Ok, imma sneek in sometimes and see if'n I can figure out whats goin' on in here.




It took me 3-4 months tryin to figger these idjits out....all I had to do was look in the mirror


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just send your co-ordinates & we'll see how ya do...........



Keebs, you are too nice'a person to be goin' in the WF. 


> swim a few laps, me & Tbug wanna make sure you're in good enough shape to even be in here!:rofl


I will have'ta shape up then, my wife is pregnated and I have been puttin on those sympathy pounds(I think thats what they call'em)


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> But i thought you liked t... nevermind


 SSSHHHhhhhhhhh hush yo mouf!


stringmusic said:


> Ok, imma sneek in sometimes and _*see if'n I can figure out whats goin' on in here*_.


 let us know how that works out!


mudracing101 said:


> If you figure out whats going on in here let us all know





Jeff C. said:


> It took me 3-4 months tryin to figger these idjits out....all I had to do was look in the mirror


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Keebs, you are too nice'a person to be goin' in the WF.
> 
> I will have'ta shape up then, my wife is pregnated and I have been puttin on those sympathy pounds(I think thats what they call'em)


 I don't know about me being "too nice" but I'll tell ya, that is one ruff forum!!
 Oh yeah, you'll do juss fine in here, even with your "sympathy pounds"!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, FINAL WARNING THIS WEEK !!!

Keebs and Mud have already fired up their jet engines and are taxiing to the runway for immediate take-off.  Please stay a safe distance from the GON runway so that you will not be burned to a crisp by the fireball that is trailing their jet.  (Which is aptly named, We're Outa Here).

To all of you, have a great weekend and enjoy yourself.  As for me, I will be watching my high school football team hopefully continue to remain undefeated tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, FINAL WARNING THIS WEEK !!!
> 
> Keebs and Mud have already fired up their jet engines and are taxiing to the runway for immediate take-off.  Please stay a safe distance from the GON runway so that you will not be burned to a crisp by the fireball that is trailing their jet.  (Which is aptly named, We're Outa Here).
> 
> To all of you, have a great weekend and enjoy yourself.  As for me, I will be watching my high school football team hopefully continue to remain undefeated tonight.


 And good luck to your team!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, FINAL WARNING THIS WEEK !!!
> 
> Keebs and Mud have already fired up their jet engines and are taxiing to the runway for immediate take-off.  Please stay a safe distance from the GON runway so that you will not be burned to a crisp by the fireball that is trailing their jet.  (Which is aptly named, We're Outa Here).
> 
> To all of you, have a great weekend and enjoy yourself.  As for me, I will be watching my high school football team hopefully continue to remain undefeated tonight.



How does he know Have a good weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, FINAL WARNING THIS WEEK !!!
> 
> Keebs and Mud have already fired up their jet engines and are taxiing to the runway for immediate take-off.  Please stay a safe distance from the GON runway so that you will not be burned to a crisp by the fireball that is trailing their jet.  (Which is aptly named, We're Outa Here).
> 
> To all of you, have a great weekend and enjoy yourself.  As for me, I will be watching my high school football team hopefully continue to remain undefeated tonight.




Back to ya EE...have a good'un 



mudracing101 said:


> How does he know Have a good weekend



I think most of us round here have had a brush with y'alls departure at least once


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How does he know Have a good weekend


 He's good that way........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Back to ya EE...have a good'un
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of us round here have had a brush with y'alls departure at least once


 ya think?


Hey Mud, the truck is loaded & ready, how 'bout you????????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And good luck to your team!!



Thank You very Much.



mudracing101 said:


> How does he know Have a good weekend



Mud, Because, I am Good.

PS:  Just in case anyone wants to know, Keeb's Fox has jumped over her dog 14,312 times since I first logged on this morning.  Just Saying !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thank You very Much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, dat's it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's good that way...........
> 
> ya think?
> 
> ...





He may have left ya....


Have a good'un Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs you aint leavin me , i'm out yall . Have a good weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Evenin' folks. What it be is?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got home and started a big pot of chili.  

Lemme see, eye doc, grocery store, drugstore, pick Mini-Me up from school, take Mini-Me to her saxophone lessons, stop back by grocery store for forgotten items, switched out laundry, unloaded dishwasher....


Nuttin but huntin for the rest of the weekend.    

If I have the energy now... and if I can see the deer to shoot it.     


Where's Wobbert-Woo!  ? 




Hi Miguelhawtestmostinterestingmanintheworld Cervantes.


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> ... and if I can see the deer to shoot it.



Just find a spot to shoot at!

plenty of deer still walking around stamped up with bullseyes all over them..


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Just find a spot to shoot at!
> 
> plenty of deer still walking around stamped up with bullseyes all over them..



I guess I'll be "good enough" til I get my new peepers.    

     


I am gonna limit myself to about 25 yards max til the glasses come in though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> just got home and started a big pot of chili.
> 
> Lemme see, eye doc, grocery store, drugstore, pick mini-me up from school, take mini-me to her saxophone lessons, stop back by grocery store for forgotten items, switched out laundry, unloaded dishwasher....
> 
> ...



here i is!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry i haven't been here much this week, but i've had 3 days of 12 hours or more, evaluations, budget and inventory meetings, 2 call backs( including 4am this morning), and now i've got a case to do tomorrow in addition to the usual rounds. Yep, its a call week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I guess I'll be "good enough" til I get my new peepers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll do fine, as long as you don't come down with a pesky sneezing fit..


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry i haven't been here much this week, but i've had 3 days of 12 hours or more, evaluations, budget and inventory meetings, 2 call backs( including 4am this morning), and now i've got a case to do tomorrow in addition to the usual rounds. Yep, its a call week.




Today is the first day I've really been around too. 

I was supposed to be in da woods all day but Fishbait convinced me a visit to the peepers doc was in order from all the headaches and such.  

My bifocals will be here in 7 to 10 days.    

Turning 40 sucks!  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll do fine, as long as you don't come down with a pesky sneezing fit..



My morning regimen of Allegra, Mucinex-D and Nasonex should do the trick.  

If I do have to sneeze, I'll just ask the deer to hold still for a minute.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Turning 40 sucks!



Wait til' you turn 50!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Today is the first day I've really been around too.
> 
> I was supposed to be in da woods all day but Fishbait convinced me a visit to the peepers doc was in order from all the headaches and such.
> 
> ...


It's odd that you mention bi-focals, because in the last month or so, i realize i need them to read small print. Time to go see the eye Doc again. 
I'm needing tree time bad!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait til' you turn 50!!


I'm looking at that in 3 years. Better than the alternative i guess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's odd that you mention bi-focals, because in the last month or so, i realize i need them to read small print. Time to go see the eye Doc again.
> I'm needing tree time bad!!!
> 
> I'm looking at that in 3 years. Better than the alternative i guess.



Stinkin younguns...............in 3 years I'll be only 4 away from 60...


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin younguns...............in 3 years I'll be only 4 away from 60...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

slip said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait til' you turn 50!!



Not lookin forward to that day 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin younguns...............in 3 years I'll be only 4 away from 60...



  

Cruel lil rascals....


Evenin folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not lookin forward to that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy JC..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 16, 2011)

Quick drive by, got to go kill a bear


----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin younguns...............in 3 years I'll be only 4 away from 60...



60 is the new..Umm,er Yeahhhhh.I got nothing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick drive by, got to go kill a bear



It's spelled with two 'e's you idjit, not an 'ea'....



david w. said:


> 60 is the new..Umm,er Yeahhhhh.I got nothing.



You got that right....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's spelled with two 'e's you idjit, not an 'ea'....
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right....



where I am going is only one beer limit,  I hope it is big


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick drive by, got to go kill a beer



Modified to fit my evenin/day/week/month/life


----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's spelled with two 'e's you idjit, not an 'ea'....
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> where I am going is only one beer limit,  I hope it is big



Bout the size of a 55 gallon drum


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Modified to fit my evenin/day/week/month/life


Thank you Hankus  

Hope you been well


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2011)

Gotta blow y'all. Hope your hand in life is better than mine is right now


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 16, 2011)

Although I love spending time with my baby girl... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK IN THE WOODS!

Hope everyone is having a good Friday night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Gotta blow y'all. Hope your hand in life is better than mine is right now




Know the feelin bro.....bluff  :

TC Hank!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> where I am going is only one beer limit,  I hope it is big



So John isn't going huh?



Hankus said:


> Modified to fit my evenin/day/week/month/life



Howdy Hankus



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Although I love spending time with my baby girl... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK IN THE WOODS!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday night!


Hey Mrs. AT, how's your week been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy JC..



Back atcha 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick drive by, got to go kill a bear




Good luck 3LP 



david w. said:


>



Don't even try 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Although I love spending time with my baby girl... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK IN THE WOODS!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday night!




Yes ma'am


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait til' you turn 50!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin younguns...............in 3 years I'll be only 4 away from 60...


We'll gang up on'em, darlin!


slip said:


>


OH HUSH!



david w. said:


> 60 is the new..Umm,er Yeahhhhh.I got nothing.


 You TOO!


Hankus said:


> Modified to fit my evenin/day/week/month/life


 You almost got "one of them calls" tonight.........


Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Although I love spending time with my baby girl... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK IN THE WOODS!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday night!


 Hang in there girl!

Hey Ya'll!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We'll gang up on'em, darlin!
> 
> OH HUSH!
> 
> ...



You got any spare Hey


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any spare Hey


 I done CALLED & talked to your answering machine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I done CALLED & talked to your answering machine!



 Sorry, had earphones in listenin to some oldies


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey, babes and bro's!
Just cruising thru before i head to bed. Gotta get up at 0515. Again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, had earphones in listenin to some oldies



Me too!
Been a brutal week so i was listening to some Mazzy Star. Lovely voice but haunting tunes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Me too!
> Been a brutal week so i was listening to some Mazzy Star. Lovely voice but haunting tunes.



Man....you aren't kiddin, but I love it ----"Into dust", "Fade into you" 

Unfortunately, my oldies go a bit further back

I listened to one today and thought of you "Workin in the coal mine" by Lee Dorsey.


----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff,Thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Jeff,Thanks.



My pleasure, same to ya David


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm here for the show


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'm here for the show



Securrrrrteee securrrteee!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2011)

Dark outside just like the coffee this morning.







And for those wanting a Saturday snack


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2011)

It be feelin good in da woods.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya's!  

Man that was a long night of Nekkid Twista!  

Time to make some coffee and do work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Time to make some coffee and do work!


WORK!!!! Heck no, you can have that stuff. Plus, work is highly over rated...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WORK!!!! Heck no, you can have that stuff. Plus, work is highly over rated...



Well since i was a slacker and went to Boody's (that is slang for Beudreaux's, hope that word is ok here) yesterday, i need to get some stuff done this morning.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 17, 2011)

Mornin friends. To whoever of y'all are out in the woods today - Good huntin to ya. To those of y'all who got to work, the woods will be there tomarrow. Enjoy the weather. Enjoy the life. Me, I'll be working till noon, then finish watching the Auburn game, THEN be sittin on my long lost and then found dove stool poppin a few caps.

Reading back a few posts, I see some a y'all are not looking forward to 50 or worse 60, but let me tell you 65 is great... huntin and fishing free for the rest a my life and today's best is that friend s are now taking me on hunts cause they feel sorry for me and figure like I can't shoot straight anymore. Oh yes it is, life is good in the old hillbilly hood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2011)

Mornin folks!!! I'll catch a fooball game or so, and then work this evenin.....oh well. Would've been a great mornin to be sittin in a stand.

Godd luck Tbug!!! 

Good to see ya MoonPie....take good aim!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

Mornin' everyone! Good luck to everyone in the deer woods this mornin'. I wish I hadda a bow right about now. I just watched a nice sized doe walk up to my fig tree. I could have hit her with a rock from the spot I was sittin' on my back porch!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin younguns...............in 3 years I'll be only 4 away from 60...



DANG....y'all are skeerin' me! I'll be 30 in Jan! 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Although I love spending time with my baby girl... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK IN THE WOODS!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday night!



I know the feelin' sister! Hope you get out a bunch too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> DANG....y'all are skeerin' me! I'll be 30 in Jan!
> 
> 
> 
> !



30????

I don't think it's even legal for me to talk to you!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 30????
> 
> I don't think it's even legal for me to talk to you!!!





It's ok, I won't tell anyone


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy Saturday morning to all!  As usual, I'm working once again.  

I shouldn't complain because I do enjoy the over-time on the paychecks.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Happy Saturday morning to all!  As usual, I'm working once again.
> 
> I shouldn't complain because I do enjoy the over-time on the paychecks.



Working on a Saturday is g-r-o-s-s 

Hope the day goes by quickly!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 17, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Working on a Saturday is g-r-o-s-s
> 
> Hope the day goes by quickly!



It always does.  And I can leave any time I want to, but have some things I would like to finish to make things easier for Monday.  Mondays are always bad enough as it is.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It always does.  And I can leave any time I want to, but have some things I would like to finish to make things easier for Monday.  Mondays are always bad enough as it is.  ;)



You got that right!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2011)

Good Morning FitandFabuliscious and SugarPlumSweetiePie.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good Morning FitandFabuliscious and SugarPlumSweetiePie.



Mornin Bossman!  How you doing?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good Morning FitandFabuliscious and SugarPlumSweetiePie.



How _you_ doin'?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Mornin Bossman!  How you doing?



Doing great today! You need to take a week off work and relax!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> How _you_ doin'?



Doing good Ms. Plum.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Doing great today! You need to take a week off work and relax!



If I took a week off of work, I would just end up working harder at home.  It's safer to come in and make some money.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> If I took a week off of work, I would just end up working harder at home.  It's safer to come in and make some money.



Haha yeah i understand that!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaww come'on Tbug, let's go with him, I'll handle all the surf and you can handle the turf!



I ain't skeered... 



turtlebug said:


> Make it mullet and I'm in.    But you're sittin next to him.



Don't sit too far away because I giving you a big "thumbs up" for our dinner date!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello fellow idjits and waders 

FF&F.... I see you lurking 

Where's sugarplum and the mac-daddy of bbq?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello fellow idjits and waders
> 
> FF&F.... I see you lurking
> 
> Where's sugarplum and the mac-daddy of bbq?



I went for a walk. Gotta lose some of this baby weight! Decided to take the two younger ones with me in the double stroller. GOOD GRIEF! That walk is normally easy, but I just added a 50 lb weight goin' up those hills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2011)

Gotta work this aft/eve and tomorrow aft/eve, but that's allright, today is gonna be a cake walk. They told me to bring a lounge chair and a book.

 Not tomorrow though, I'll probably be running up and down the sidelines....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

Phew! Finally feel like I'm not havin a heart attack. Two babies and a few extra lbs has me WAY outta shape. 

Miguel- whats that site you were telling us about? The one with the workout stuff?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

Sheesh....where is everyone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sheesh....where is everyone?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Nice sig line!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sheesh....where is everyone?



We be lurking around.


----------



## david w. (Sep 17, 2011)

Watching the DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, i just got up from a nap. Had to do an emergency this morning and then do rounds. 
I did get a text from Fishbait this morning that he had two jakes and a gobble walk right UNDER his stand ! 
Man, it felt so good outside today. I wish me and my crossbow could have been up a tree as well.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2011)

Had a nice hour of napping myself. Now it's time to finish watching Muschamp blow a fuse and settle in for that Choklahoma - Injun game later.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2011)

steak, potato, peppers and onions, Auburn and Tennessee lost....
Even with having to work today, its gonna be a good night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2011)

Rollin right along I see.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2011)

Hay.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay.


bale.......................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2011)

Nebraska won, Tennessee lost whooooohoooo

could be a multi pot morning


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i just got up from a nap. Had to do an emergency this morning and then do rounds.
> I did get a text from Fishbait this morning that he had two jakes and a gobble walk right UNDER his stand !
> Man, it felt so good outside today. I wish me and my crossbow could have been up a tree as well.



The moon had them messed up yesterday.  I never heard the woods so quite.  Not even the birds were chirping.

Didnt go this morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2011)

stoopid beeper....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2011)

stoopid Boudreaux....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 18, 2011)

Merning folks...


----------



## david w. (Sep 18, 2011)

Me is lovin this weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2011)

Mornin Kim...... and sporadic indulgers of the creek thread


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2011)

mernin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kim...... and sporadic indulgers of the creek thread



Howdy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy





Well helloooooooo there !!!


----------



## Self! (Sep 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well helloooooooo there !!!






How you doin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well helloooooooo there !!!





William H Bonney said:


> How you doin'?




Well well well....


----------



## Self! (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....




and what a morning it is sunshine


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> and what a morning it is sunshine



Overcast here, sweety!!!


----------



## Self! (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Overcast here, sweety!!!




same here  the bikinis at the pool have become fewer and fewer this weekend


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> stoopid Boudreaux....



What did Boudreaux do??? 



Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well helloooooooo there !!!





William H Bonney said:


> How you doin'?





Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....



Morning Idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Idjits



Mornin Les


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2011)

CYL 

Gotta work today/night....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Man, what a day......
Let's just say, Bubba don't do helicopters and leave it at that.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a day......
> Let's just say, Bubba don't do helicopters and leave it at that.



Did ya have to take a life flight Robert?      I got to take one when I was in the fire dept up in NY.  We had a MCI drill and I got to take the flight to Westchester Medical Center in Valhalla.  Unfortunately, it was a 1 way flight.  Had to have my fire company come get me later that day.    But the flight was kewl!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a day......
> Let's just say, Bubba don't do helicopters and leave it at that.



Somebody got billed $4500 for you to get a free ride.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Did ya have to take a life flight Robert?      I got to take one when I was in the fire dept up in NY.  We had a MCI drill and I got to take the flight to Westchester Medical Center in Valhalla.  Unfortunately, it was a 1 way flight.  Had to have my fire company come get me later that day.    But the flight was kewl!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Somebody got billed $4500 for you to get a free ride.



Naw, they WANTED me to go. I refused on the grounds that i was on call here, and if somebody needed surgery, being in Atlanta might be an issue. 
Got the patient loaded and ready to go, along with explaining the machine to the helicopter EMT and nurse. The problem was everything started rolling early this morning, but the chopper was gounded due to weather and low clouds for several hours. Sure did look like a cool ride though.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, they WANTED me to go. I refused on the grounds that i was on call here, and if somebody needed surgery, being in Atlanta might be an issue.
> Got the patient loaded and ready to go, along with explaining the machine to the helicopter EMT and nurse. The problem was everything started rolling early this morning, but the chopper was gounded due to weather and low clouds for several hours. Sure did look like a cool ride though.





I'd have just been the next heart patient if they told me I had to get on a helichopper.  I hate flying. God gave me feet and a drivers license, not wings.  



Well, your Baitbro went to the lease this morning and sat and saw nothing. Our members have a tradition of hot grilled sausage on bread with mustard every morning for breakfast so he came home afterwards and passed out.  (It was a terrific breakfast yesterday after such a cool and windy morning in the woods) I passed on hunting today so I could get laundry done. Harley went and got a new pair of Danner boots and Abbey picked up $100 for her birthday this week from one set of grandparents. 

Did I mention I got stuck with the laundry today?  

I got three does as regulars to the two-man stand. One is a yearling, gonna let her walk but I think the oldest doe is gonna have to fall victim to a Ramcat after I get my new peepers.  

Hoping the bucks start moving soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'd have just been the next heart patient if they told me I had to get on a helichopper.  I hate flying. God gave me feet and a drivers license, not wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, at least he got to climb a tree and eat a sausage biscuit. 
I'm chomping at the bit to get back to Stewart and check my foodplot attempt and trail cams. I sure do hope to get a shot at a doe before the place turns into a zoo again.
 hear you on the laundry. The girls are way behind here too. 
Happy birthday to Abbey!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, at least he got to climb a tree and eat a sausage biscuit.
> I'm chomping at the bit to get back to Stewart and check my foodplot attempt and trail cams. I sure do hope to get a shot at a doe before the place turns into a zoo again.
> hear you on the laundry. The girls are way behind here too.
> Happy birthday to Abbey!!!



Thanks Wobbert-Woo!  It's not til Thursday though and she has her first Jazz Band performance that night. 

I'll miss hunting Saturday morning because I'm letting her have a friend spend the night Friday but that kid is GONE by 2:00 and I'm going back to 2-man to see if I can catch that big doe coming through. 

Our deer are so erratic right now. We had 284 pictures of three does in 6 days. They were all over the place. I could've easily taken one last Sunday had my neighbor not sent shock and awe through the whole block.  They were there pretty much all day.  

Since last week though, they've been nocturnal and mid-day. Go figure.  Missed the young doe by about 30 minutes yesterday morning.  

Something has been gnawing and pulling on a persimmon drip that I put out but didn't put it in camera view. 

We've gotta move a few stands. They're just in bad areas but we're gonna rectify that really soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Wobbert-Woo!  It's not til Thursday though and she has her first Jazz Band performance that night.
> 
> I'll miss hunting Saturday morning because I'm letting her have a friend spend the night Friday but that kid is GONE by 2:00 and I'm going back to 2-man to see if I can catch that big doe coming through.
> 
> ...



Sure am glad you got a good place to hunt finally! I think this is the year a deer goes down to Thwackbabe!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2011)

Good evening folks!!

Things have been crazy busy over the last week or so!!

Between training Tucker for the next hunt test, work, and duties here!!

We were in Swainsboro training yesterday, and in Millen Training today!!.........I'm about ready to drop from exhaustion!!

I hear some of our brethren have had some success bear hunting with the trad bows!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2011)

Well another week starts


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 19, 2011)

it's gonna be a good week...I am in the pool for Jury Duty this week and could care less if they call me or not....It was a good weekend,had Fri/Sat off call and got to do some serious fishing....Weather kinda stunk but I did not care!!!!

Sorry folks I just had a great weekend doing what I wanted instead of waiting for the phone to ring ...

Yes we caught a few fish,but the time with some good friends ( even though at times we looked like Eskimo's) was well worth it...


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good morning all yee Waders...hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mike sounds like you had a very good weekend.!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee Waders...hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mike sounds like you had a very good weekend.!



Now I just gotta decide what pens to buy


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2011)

morning all, drive by , got to go to jury duty this morning


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning all, drive by , got to go to jury duty this morning



My number did not get called for this morning


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning waders and associated idjits 

Wonder why it's so slow in here...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning waders and associated idjits
> 
> Wonder why it's so slow in here...


 It's loading to dang slow!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's loading to dang slow!!



The server must still be on a weekend schedule


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> The server must still be on a weekend schedule


I dunno, but it's aggravating, thats fer sure!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey KEEBS!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6314291&postcount=27


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, but it's aggravating, thats fer sure!



It's all the moving avatars that everyone is using


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey KEEBS!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6314291&postcount=27


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It's all the moving avatars that everyone is using



What are you talking about???


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What are you talking about???



You are just not right...Don't you have someone to poke at in the sports forum


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I see Les has blown up the page again....

Well, i'm off call and it feels soooo good! Mama is in town for some doctor appointments so got some house cleaning to do before we cook some doves for supper!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2011)

Slow day at the creek.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2011)

dont u hate liars !


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2011)

Afternoon ya'll Waders.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm baaaaack


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Now I just gotta decide what pens to buy



Well that answers my question about if you got all the emails or not!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm baaaaack


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



dats right, you better run


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> dont u hate liars !


Depends on what they are lying about. 


boneboy96 said:


> Well that answers my question about if you got all the emails or not!



Did you ever make that Crimson/white swirly pen we talked about? 

Gonna be a good supper tonight!
Fried doves with giblet gravy and rice, lima beans with real fatback, and some fried chicken fingers for the picky eaters.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> dats right, you better run



i aint runnin from an idjit


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i aint runnin from an idjit



I'm sorry, otis ain't around. I'll be sure to deliver your message to him though


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm sorry, otis ain't around. I'll be sure to deliver your message to him though



i aint runnin from u i dont run from nobody........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sept nic


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i aint runnin from u i dont run from nobody........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sept nic



David, paging david, there's an idjit on diveler 56 that needs your attention please, thank you.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Depends on what they are lying about.
> 
> 
> Did you ever make that Crimson/white swirly pen we talked about?
> ...



I'll take a few pics of some blanks I have that may pass for Crimson...but with White swirlies?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll take a few pics of some blanks I have that may pass for Crimson...but with White swirlies?



I thought you were mixing and making your own acrylic blanks?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>




Good'un seth 


Welp.....back home and hawngry, to say the least.

Are you ready for some football ????


Evenin Folks!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 19, 2011)

There's more wading in the dried up lake beds in Arizona than there is here


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> There's more wading in the dried up lake beds in Arizona than there is here



Its georgia, our creeks dry up some times... its okay though, they fill back up.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Its georgia, our creeks dry up some times... its okay though, they fill back up.



 Very well said Slip


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2011)

Tuesday has come through the door to tomorrow.   This might help the outlook.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2011)

Come On RAIN......Come On RAIN......Come On RAIN !!!

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the Dry Creek Wading Drivelers.  Happy Tuesday to all of you.  Just need a couple of cups of your hot coffee Gooblin to get the day jump started.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well that answers my question about if you got all the emails or not!



I was doing the Fish-in with the olcaptain and crew this weekend....I got now I just gotta pick a few.....

Too many good ones


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You are just not right...Don't you have someone to poke at in the sports forum



Yep... I'm headed over there right now 



rhbama3 said:


> I see Les has blown up the page again....




It doesn't blow it up if you're using Google Chrome 


Thanks AJ


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello fellow morning crew.... we got about 2 hours before the idjits show up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello fellow morning crew.... we got about 2 hours before the idjits show up.



they come late and leave early too.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep... I'm headed over there right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you can stir the South Carolina contingent up today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Its georgia, our creeks dry up some times... its okay though, they fill back up.


Not all of them dry up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mornin, hope every one gets some much needed rain over the next few days


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, hope every one gets some much needed mustard over the next few days


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello fellow morning crew.... we got about 2 hours before the idjits show up.



5:46 to 7:30, i'm early


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



WHAAAAA???? We are supposed to get some rain today


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning, people!
Is there ANY hope at all as to if and when the forum slowdowns and having to double click to open threads and posts will be fixed?
It's gotten so bad that i just quit trying after awhile.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning to all you fine folk


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> Is there ANY hope at all as to if and when the forum slowdowns and having to double click to open threads and posts will be fixed?
> It's gotten so bad that i just quit trying after awhile.



Yeah, its aggrivating, but on a better note , its been raining good here since about 7:30


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, hope every one gets some much needed rain over the next few days


 Came through some on the way in this morning!!


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> Is there ANY hope at all as to if and when the forum slowdowns and having to double click to open threads and posts will be fixed?
> It's gotten so bad that i just quit trying after awhile.


 I know what ya mean, Wobert!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning to all you fine folk


 Mornin!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, its aggrivating, but on a better note , its been raining good here since about 7:30


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning to all you fine folk


Morning! 


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, its aggrivating, but on a better note , its been raining good here since about 7:30



Just cloudy here.  According to the messican weather radar, there is a cell in Bama that may make it here. All the rest of it is East and north of me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Just cloudy here.  According to the messican weather radar, there is a cell in Bama that may make it here. All the rest of it is East and north of me.



we've got 3/4 to an inch and its still thundering and a light rain


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Keebs must not lub me anymores...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs must not lub me anymores...


 where'd THAT come from???????


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> WHAAAAA???? We are supposed to get some rain today



Go back and look at your quote closely in #602


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs must not lub me anymores...


Its not summer time any more , she only liked you for your boat.


Les Miles said:


> Go back and look at your quote closely in #602



 idjit


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its not summer time any more , she only liked you for your boat.
> 
> 
> idjit


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Keebs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs!



You dont get the hint do ya pal,,,,,, walk away


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Robert,

Don't feel like bucking the odds on the Cowboys @ the Aggies?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> Don't feel like bucking the odds on the Cowboys @ the Aggies?



now you are just being mean, you forgot to click on the sports forum first


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> This message is hidden because *mudracing101* is on your ignore list.



Ahhh.... happiness is only a mouse click away


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> Don't feel like bucking the odds on the Cowboys @ the Aggies?



It was a close call, but when in doubt, go with the home team. I don't know what you are asking me for, since you are better at the pick'ems than me so far!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> now you are just being mean, you forgot to click on the sports forum first



you are so cute when you stamp your foot....


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It was a close call, but when in doubt, go with the home team. I don't know what you are asking me for, since you are better at the pick'ems than me so far!



The Hat was trying to give you some friendly advice in a round-about way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2011)

Moanin' friends.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The Hat was trying to give you some friendly advice in a round-about way.



You do realize that now that i've changed my pick, A&M will stomp a mudhole out of OSU? My bad luck is not just weather/hunting specific. 
Now that the forum slowdown has started, i'm going to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs!


 Mornin!



mudracing101 said:


> You dont get the hint do ya pal,,,,,, walk away


 


mudracing101 said:


> now you are just being mean, you forgot to click on the sports forum first


 he does get confused a lot here lately, don't he?


rhbama3 said:


> you are so cute when you stamp your foot....


 ain't he though?!?!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2011)

Mornin' all! Gotta run...busy busy busy!


----------



## Money man (Sep 20, 2011)

So I hear through the grape vine that Les is about one post away from being banned.

Something about something.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' all! Gotta run...busy busy busy!



Take care, Sugar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2011)

Money man said:


> So I hear through the grape vine that Les is about one post away from being banned.
> 
> Something about something.






Money man said:


> Yeah but it is best not to say the name aloud.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2011)

Money man said:


> So I hear through the grape vine that Les is about one post away from being banned.
> 
> Something about something.



Whoa...



BBQBOSS said:


> Take care, Sugar.



You too Boss!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2011)

Howdy all...happy Tuesday.  Hey Bama...here's a few pics of what I have available...don't ask me if any of them are Crimson...cause I'm color blind.     They all look alike to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...happy Tuesday.  Hey Bama...here's a few pics of what I have available...don't ask me if any of them are Crimson...cause I'm color blind.     They all look alike to me.




Purty green....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' all! Gotta run...busy busy busy!





Money man said:


> So I hear through the grape vine that Les is about one post away from being banned.
> 
> Something about something.





Jeff C. said:


> Purty green....


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> Is there ANY hope at all as to if and when the forum slowdowns and having to double click to open threads and posts will be fixed?
> It's gotten so bad that i just quit trying after awhile.



No light at the end of the tunnel yet Bama, its nothing we can fix here. I feel your pain though, some times i just click away and walk off.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

slip said:


> No light at the end of the tunnel yet Bama, its nothing we can fix here. I feel your pain though, some times i just click away and walk off.


----------



## Self! (Sep 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




Howdy Kebo! What a great day it is? Wanna sing?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Howdy Kebo! What a great day it is? Wanna sing?


Yeah it is................ sure, if I don't know the words, I'll huuummmmmalong..................


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Money man said:


> So I hear through the grape vine that Les is about one post away from being banned.
> 
> Something about something.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty green....



 Yep , bout spit my coke out


----------



## Money man (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate homework. Go to budget meeting and speak with people who have no idea what anything is or what you do, and leave with them more confused than before. Get handed a stack of forms and then told to "fix it".


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate homework. Go to budget meeting and speak with people who have no idea what anything is or what you do, and leave with them more confused than before. Get handed a stack of forms and then told to "fix it".


You Can DO it!


----------



## Money man (Sep 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate homework. Go to budget meeting and speak with people who have no idea what anything is or what you do, and leave with them more confused than before. Get handed a stack of forms and then told to "fix it".



So you teach algebra?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Money man said:


> So you teach algebra?



Naw, just simple heart surgery. Nothing hard like rocket science, alegebra, or fantasy football.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Mud!!!!!!! 'bout that time..............


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>




Now what???


----------



## Money man (Sep 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Now what???



Gig line.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Now what???



Day one of our reqired class on sexual harrasment

we have to take it in jrotc


----------



## Money man (Sep 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Day one of our reqired class on sexual harrasment
> 
> we have to take it in jrotc



Just remember, when he says no, he means it!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2011)

Money man said:


> Just remember, when he says no, he means it!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 20, 2011)

evening fellers


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> evening fellers



Evening...empty your inbox. I've got an address and delivery time to set up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

4 hours later and i got just as big a mess as when i started. I hate Excel spreadsheets! It keeps trying to add or subtract catalog and charge numbers!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 hours later and i got just as big a mess as when i started. I hate Excel spreadsheets! It keeps trying to add or subtract catalog and charge numbers!



Format your cells


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Format your cells



Hush yo mouth...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Format your cells


Yeah, whatever. I can't even figure how to print it with a grid! 
Shouldn't you be stacking wood? Or hiding from Elfii?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 20, 2011)

Money man said:


> Just remember, when he says no, he means it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2011)

Two buddies Bob and Earl were two of the biggest baseball fans in America. Their entire adult lives, Bob and Earl discussed baseball history in the winter, and they pored over every box score during the season. They went to 60 games a year. They even agreed that whoever died first would try to come back and tell the other if there was baseball in heaven.

One summer night, Bob passed away in his sleep after watching the Yankee victory earlier in the evening. He
died happy. A few nights later, his buddy Earl awoke to the sound of Bob's voice from beyond. "Bob is that you?" Earl asked. "Of course it me," Bob replied. 

"This is unbelievable!" Earl exclaimed. "So tell me, is there baseball in heaven?"

"Well I have some good news and some bad news for you. Which do you want to hear first?"

Earl excitedly replies, "Tell me the good news first."

"Well, the good news is that yes there is baseball in heaven, Earl."

"Oh, that is wonderful! So what could possibly be the bad news?"

"You're pitching tomorrow night."


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Two buddies Bob and Earl were two of the biggest baseball fans in America. Their entire adult lives, Bob and Earl discussed baseball history in the winter, and they pored over every box score during the season. They went to 60 games a year. They even agreed that whoever died first would try to come back and tell the other if there was baseball in heaven.
> 
> One summer night, Bob passed away in his sleep after watching the Yankee victory earlier in the evening. He
> died happy. A few nights later, his buddy Earl awoke to the sound of Bob's voice from beyond. "Bob is that you?" Earl asked. "Of course it me," Bob replied.
> ...



I don't get it.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2011)

The biggest dang spider in the history of erff just ran across my room



^replace hammer wiff shoe^


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2011)

slip said:


> The biggest dang spider in the history of erff just ran across my room
> 
> 
> 
> ^replace hammer wiff shoe^



my sister threw one at me earlyer


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2011)

slip said:


> The biggest dang spider in the history of erff just ran across my room
> 
> 
> 
> ^replace hammer wiff shoe^





Seth carter said:


> my sister threw one at me earlyer


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my sister threw one at me earlyer



a hamer, a shew, or a spyder?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Day one of our reqired class on sexual harrasment
> 
> we have to take it in jrotc



I already know how to harass wemens are they complaining I don't did it well?

Morning waders  it is finally drizzling here so the rocks in the creek aren't dry anymore.  

coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2011)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you this morning.

Well so far, I have got only two drops of that wet stuff called rain.  Can somebody please send some more of that desperately needed rain my way?   

Gobblin, my creek has been "bone dry" for the past two months now and we know that it has not been dry during the past 75 years now.  It is hard to believe that all of the rain has avoided our area.    

Rain dancers, where art thou ?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you this morning.
> 
> Well so far, I have got only two drops of that wet stuff called rain.  Can somebody please send some more of that desperately needed rain my way?
> 
> ...



Well EE

May you be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with showers today

and if it will help


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2011)

top of da mernin to ya fellers... man it was herd to roll out da bed this mernin...i had the winders open and could hear a light rain fallin all night ...thats the good stuff..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mornin all, hope everyone gets some rain


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning fellow waders, drivelers, and idjits (Kendall)


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you this morning.
> 
> Well so far, I have got only two drops of that wet stuff called rain.  Can somebody please send some more of that desperately needed rain my way?
> 
> ...


Tell Jeff C. to get Jman on it, he's good with that stuff, for real!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE
> 
> May you be
> 
> ...


Ooooor maybe this guy has ya covered............. 


blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin to ya fellers... man it was herd to roll out da bed this mernin...i had the winders open and could hear a light rain fallin all night ...thats the good stuff..


Ooooohhh, do ya have a tin roof toooo, that would be heavenly sleep right there!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin all, hope everyone gets some rain


 


Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow waders, drivelers, and idjits (Kendall)


Mernin Les................


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I already know how to harass wemens are they complaining I don't did it well?
> 
> Morning waders  it is finally drizzling here so the rocks in the creek aren't dry anymore.
> 
> coffee anyone?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you this morning.
> 
> Well so far, I have got only two drops of that wet stuff called rain.  Can somebody please send some more of that desperately needed rain my way?
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin to ya fellers... man it was herd to roll out da bed this mernin...i had the winders open and could hear a light rain fallin all night ...thats the good stuff..





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin all, hope everyone gets some rain





Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow waders, drivelers, and idjits (Kendall)





Keebs said:


> Tell Jeff C. to get Jman on it, he's good with that stuff, for real!
> 
> 
> Ooooor maybe this guy has ya covered.............
> ...




Mornin everyone......finally got some rain here also, not a lot, but a much needed slow light rain. 

Sorry to hear that EE....As Keebs said, J-Man has some wicked raindances/chants he conjures up in times like these. I'll have him get on it for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mornin Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeff




Mornin there Mudro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Money man (Sep 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Why thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2011)

Money man said:


> Why thank you!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2011)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Day one of our reqired class on sexual harrasment
> 
> we have to take it in jrotc





Money man said:


> Just remember, when he says no, he means it!



Holy crap; a little pee came out when I read this exchange


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 21, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; a little pee came out when I read this exchange


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow waders, drivelers, and idjits (Kendall)



Keep on diggin that hole les.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin everyone......finally got some rain here also, not a lot, but a much needed slow light rain.
> 
> Sorry to hear that EE....As Keebs said, J-Man has some wicked raindances/chants he conjures up in times like these. I'll have him get on it for ya.



Jeff,  Thanks for the offer.   I will be willing to try most anything to get some much needed rain.  It rained about 5 drops early this morning and two drops around 3 PM this afternoon.  That is all.  Bring on the J-Man and his chants and raindances.  It couldn't hurt at all.  


NOW, be on alert because Keebs and Mud have already fired up their Space Shuttle and are screaming down the runway so fast that they will get home at least 5 minutes before their shadows.  It must be 5 o'clock somewhere !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff,  Thanks for the offer.   I will be willing to try most anything to get some much needed rain.  It rained about 5 drops early this morning and two drops around 3 PM this afternoon.  That is all.  Bring on the J-Man and his chants and raindances.  It couldn't hurt at all.
> 
> 
> NOW, be on alert because Keebs and Mud have already fired up their Space Shuttle and are screaming down the runway so fast that they will get home at least 5 minutes before their shadows.  It must be 5 o'clock somewhere !!!!



I wuz JUST fixin to give him a heads up!!  thanks for the go ahead clearance!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2011)

I think she left me,i'm out, peace


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2011)

Laneybird said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2011)

It's obvious that i need to take some time off.....


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's obvious that i need to take some time off.....



From?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2011)

slip said:


> From?



WORK!!!
budget lists, inventory lists, expense/revenue ratio's, evaluations, meetings, meetings to discuss previous meetings, system wide computer program conversions, mandatory "be nice" seminars, and still have to do the day to day cases in the O.R.. 
I need tree time or dove shoot bad!


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im never shopping there again!

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d48_1316550709"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d48_1316550709" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im never shopping there again!
> 
> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d48_1316550709"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d48_1316550709" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



Duuude....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2011)

Chillin.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2011)

HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you.  It sure is lonely in here.  Keebs, where art thou?

Coffee, coffee...........I need coffee to get my rear in gear.

A special note to Jeff and J-man for the 268 drops of rain that fell last night.  Your rain dance worked.  It was most appreciated.

I hope all of you have a good day and keep your feet on the ground.  Hopefully, there will be no "space junk" falling and hitting you in the next couple of days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im never shopping there again!
> 
> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d48_1316550709"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d48_1316550709" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



Only one question.......what are these people smoking or drinking ????  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2011)

EE, I tried to serve up the coffee this morning early but noooooo it was so sloooooooow.   But better late than never


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you this morning.
> 
> Well so far, I have got only two drops of that wet stuff called rain.  Can somebody please send some more of that desperately needed rain my way?
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE
> 
> May you be
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I tried to serve up the coffee this morning early but noooooo it was so sloooooooow.   But better late than never



mornin G..thanks for the cup i needed it. opened my eyes to the sound of thunder this mornin, took a min ta figure out what it was...LOL


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin idjitts


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin idjitts



what up Seth...youins off ta school?? hey i dont keep up with nascar anymore, hows that idgit in your avatar doing this year


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning all yee waders of the dried up creek!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning waders and philosphers. Its early, but its Friday eve none the less. Lets get up, and get something done today


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 22, 2011)

Think I'll go take a dip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you.  It sure is lonely in here.  Keebs, where art thou?
> 
> Coffee, coffee...........I need coffee to get my rear in gear.
> 
> ...



Mornin EE......Sorry bout the poor results, I reckon 268 is bettern nothin. I'm gonna have him forgo any further raindance/chants until that space junk hits the ground 



gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I tried to serve up the coffee this morning early but noooooo it was so sloooooooow.   But better late than never



That it tis....much obliged anyway.



blood on the ground said:


> mornin G..thanks for the cup i needed it. opened my eyes to the sound of thunder this mornin, took a min ta figure out what it was...LOL



I was wonderin what the rumblin was 



Seth carter said:


> mornin idjitts



Leave dem gals alone 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee waders of the dried up creek!



My cup runneth over 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders and philosphers. Its early, but its Friday eve none the less. Lets get up, and get something done today



a dimension in which events occur in sequence 



Hornet22 said:


> Think I'll go take a dip.



That'll work....me too


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mornin Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeff




Mornin Mud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2011)

where I wish I was........................


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2011)

off from work, just finished a chicken sammich, and about to take a nap. Then, me and Bubbette are gonna head to Dawson to get new Bama shirts for the road trip to Gainsville next weekend. All them UF high dollar alums are gonna love seeing us sitting in  the Touchdown Terrace with them!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off from work, just finished a chicken sammich, and about to take a nap. Then, me and Bubbette are gonna head to Dawson to get new Bama shirts for the road trip to Gainsville next weekend. All them UF high dollar alums are gonna love seeing us sitting in  the Touchdown Terrace with them!


Hey Wobert, were you in on a knee surgery this morning, by chance???


----------



## david w. (Sep 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where I wish I was........................



Here's where i wanna be.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 22, 2011)

cool


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Wobert, were you in on a knee surgery this morning, by chance???



umm...........yes?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave dem gals alone



my gals comin over tomoroe


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> umm...........yes?


uuuhhh, incoming....................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2011)

HEY MUD, I Got the Truck Ready.............


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 22, 2011)

wait for me!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY MUD, I Got the Truck Ready.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my dood's comin over tomoroe






Fixed it for ya . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixed it for ya . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2011)

evening people!
Just got back from eating supper and shopping with Bubbette. We went to the new oriental buffet( Hibachi Grill Buffet) on Dawson road. Pretty good place! While some of it was average, it didn't take long for me to key in on the good stuff. Thats right people..... Bubba wore out the boiled crawfish and shrimp, fried frog legs,spicy baby octopus, and raw oysters! 
With the road trip to The Swamp in Gainesville next weekend to watch the Tide play the Gators, i decided new car magnets, and flags were in order.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>




I know!!!    My dood!  

Thanks Quack I needed that.

Sorry Seth.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening people!
> Just got back from eating supper and shopping with Bubbette. We went to the new oriental buffet( Hibachi Grill Buffet) on Dawson road. Pretty good place! While some of it was average, it didn't take long for me to key in on the good stuff. Thats right people..... Bubba wore out the boiled crawfish and shrimp, fried frog legs,spicy baby octopus, and raw oysters!
> With the road trip to The Swamp in Gainesville next weekend to watch the Tide play the Gators, i decided new car magnets, and flags were in order.



Yes sir! That will work. Gonna be a good game to!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Yes sir! That will work. Gonna be a good game to!!



Thats a nice lookin' fish in your avatar, Laney!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats a nice lookin' fish in your avatar, Laney!




Thank you! Topwater at Charlie Elliott. 3 casts later, hooked and lost a monster. Stole my lure and broke my heart.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Thank you! Topwater at Charlie Elliott. 3 casts later, hooked and lost a monster. Stole my lure and broke my heart.



Nothing like a topwater strike!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2011)

Just passin through on my way to bed!!........G'night Folks!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2011)

TGIF and the coffee  is ready


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 23, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN.  TGIF IS RIGHT.

Gobblin, if the "early bird" gets the worm, then you must have enough worms for all of us creek wading drivelers to go on one heck of  fishing trip.

Thanks for the coffee because I needed it.  Seems like I just went to bed only two hours ago.  I hope that everybody has a wonderful day and I also hope that all of you will support your local high school football team tonight.  I hope that my team will continue to remain undefeated after tonight's game.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN.  TGIF IS RIGHT.
> 
> Gobblin, if the "early bird" gets the worm, then you must have enough worms for all of us creek wading drivelers to go on one heck of  fishing trip.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee because I needed it.  Seems like I just went to bed only two hours ago.  I hope that everybody has a wonderful day and I also hope that all of you will support your local high school football team tonight.  I hope that my team will continue to remain undefeated after tonight's game.



I have been an "early" riser all my life.  

The Cinci vs. NCS game last night sure was exciting and boring both.  Not much of a contest.

Time for b'fast anyone coming to share?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning waders, its Friday. Gotta wash trucks after work and get geared up for the weekend


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, its Friday. Gotta wash trucks after work and get geared up for the weekend


 you wash them trucks to run them through da mud, mud?????


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> With the road trip to The Swamp in Gainesville next weekend to watch the Tide play the Gators, i decided new car magnets, and flags were in order.



If you want to keep your flags and magnets you had better lock 'em up. Bad things can happen when you take them to places like Gainesville and Baton Rouge.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2011)

ssuuuuuppp yall?? whats happnin on this side of the fence?? its friday (ifin yall didnt no) so im in da mood ta uncork a bottle of happiness, maybe even light the fire outback tonight. hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you wash them trucks to run them through da mud, mud?????



ofcourse duh i may leave dirty, but i come in lookin good


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ssuuuuuppp yall?? whats happnin on this side of the fence?? its friday (ifin yall didnt no) so im in da mood ta uncork a bottle of happiness, maybe even light the fire outback tonight. hope everyone has a great weekend.





mudracing101 said:


> ofcourse duh i may leave dirty, but i come in lookin good


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you wash them trucks to run them through da mud, mud?????


Tag gives Tucker a bath before we go to a hunt test!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag gives Tucker a bath before we go to a hunt test!!


 a "tad" bit different!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> If you want to keep your flags and magnets you had better lock 'em up. Bad things can happen when you take them to places like Gainesville and Baton Rouge.



Their gonna love us, bro! Two crimson shirts among the crowd of blue/puke orange? 
They didn't mess with my stuff last time, but when they win 28-13 i guess they could be gracious hosts. It remains to be seen how they act after a loss. Hope to find out next weekend! 

Baton Rouge is hostile, win or lose. My trip down there, they got stomped by the Tide. I don't know if the damage was done during or after the game, but i ain't going back.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey MUD!!!!!!!!!


















LIke the Friday Ride??????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2011)

oooooooohhhhhhh, i'm driving, 


every body have a good weekend , i'm out


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, Bubbette is heading to Columbus to watch the Lee County/Northside foobaw game. I'm going deer hunting in the morning so had to pass. Sure hope the x-bow gets a shot tomorrow! Gonna eat some deer backstrap tonight just for good luck..... and cause i'm hungry.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dang...this thread is 10 days old and only 3/4 way thru.  Slackers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Luuuuke......... i feel a disturbance in the Force....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Bubbette is heading to Columbus to watch the Lee County/Northside foobaw game. I'm going deer hunting in the morning so had to pass. Sure hope the x-bow gets a shot tomorrow! Gonna eat some deer backstrap tonight just for good luck..... and cause i'm hungry.



Good Luck Bama!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Dang...this thread is 10 days old and only 3/4 way thru.  Slackers.




Werkin like a dawg.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck Bama!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, Jeff. Last week was brutal. Long days, callbacks and phonecalls, and then this week. Something about workin" 12 straight days that will just drain you. Hunting tomorrow morning, but i am sleeping late Sunday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Bubbette is heading to Columbus to watch the Lee County/Northside foobaw game. I'm going deer hunting in the morning so had to pass. Sure hope the x-bow gets a shot tomorrow! Gonna eat some deer backstrap tonight just for good luck..... and cause i'm hungry.



Good luck to ya in the morning Bama, hope ya enjoy a great mornin in the woods and a deer will def. be a bonus


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2011)

Sup y'all? Been a super busy week.

I'm so dang tired!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

just getting stuff ready to go hunting in the morning. How you like the pbradley thread for you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just getting stuff ready to go hunting in the morning. How you like the pbradley thread for you?



Haven't seen it, gonna go look now!


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2011)

Went out for a run and there was a doe and yearling in the front yard again ... only a matter of time before they jump the fence to the back yard.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Went out for a run and there was a doe and yearling in the front yard again ... only a matter of time before they jump the fence to the back yard.



well, tomorrow will be a "If its brown, its down", kinda day. Only a buck gets a pass.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, tomorrow will be a "If its brown, its down", kinda day. Only a buck gets a pass.


I saw good sized one on a powerline on my way home........Too far away to tell if it had horns or not??.......This was in the city limits a little after 5:00 Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw good sized one on a powerline on my way home........Too far away to tell if it had horns or not??.......This was in the city limits a little after 5:00 Good luck tomorrow!!



I haven't been there in 3 weeks, so i hope the deer are settled down and the foodplot is sprouting. Can't wait to check trail cams too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't been there in 3 weeks, so i hope the deer are settled down and the foodplot is sprouting. Can't wait to check trail cams too!


Spent the afternoon buying seed.........A little more trouble buying in bulk, but got a good deal!!...........Two 55 gallon drums of oats for $60.00

Pa - Inlaw will get it in the ground for for me with the no till soon!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Spent the afternoon buying seed.........A little more trouble buying in bulk, but got a good deal!!...........Two 55 gallon drums of oats for $60.00
> 
> Pa - Inlaw will get it in the ground for for me with the no till soon!!



I hope you got better equipment to use than a lawn aerator and batteries to weigh it down! 
I don't ever want to do it that way again!
Night, folks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you got better equipment to use than a lawn aerator and batteries to weigh it down!
> I don't ever want to do it that way again!
> Night, folks!


I'm not allowed to use the equipment!!........Pa-In-law has a no till grain drill!!

Had the food-plots sprayed for weeds a week ago

Should be ready for planting this week!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2011)

A wake up for those preparing for a tree nap this morning


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2011)

i need a job


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i wanna be a mod



What in the world?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2011)

The thrill of victory!
Turned into the agony of defeat......
I got to my foodplot at 0645 this morning to find 4 hogs standing there but out of range for the crossbow. So, i just started easing toward them but got busted. Climbed in the stand and about 0730 was pleasantly surprised to see two hen turkeys walk in. They busted me immediately( sun in my face) and left. Well............
At 0838 i heard movement behind me. It was a herd of 12 hogs. Everything from 15 pounds up to a sow that i guessed at about 175.
I waited till they were face down in the corn and eased my xbow up. Finally, the sow was broadside without another pig in the way. I shot and watched the luminock zip right thru her. The shot wasn't perfect, as i should have used the 10yd instead of the 20 yd. pin. I punched her high behind the shoulder. This is where things went badly. I lost her in the herd of pigs running in all directions. The hogs regrouped behind the stand with one doing a lot of squealing and grunting. It took me an HOUR just to find a speck of blood out of the foodplot. I trailed her down in to the bottom but never had more than a spot here and there. I gave up 2 and half hours later. 
 In checking my bolt, the blood on it was dark and smelly. I'm afraid what happened was she was actually slightly quartered toward me and i hit stomach/liver instead of double lung. Either way, its still a dead hog, and thats what counts!
Oh, by the way, the foodplot i planted 3 weeks ago was totally rooted up and destroyed. I don't think a single oat got to sprout before the hogs wore it out. Gonna check the trailcam pic's after a nap.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The thrill of victory!
> Turned into the agony of defeat......
> I got to my foodplot at 0645 this morning to find 4 hogs standing there but out of range for the crossbow. So, i just started easing toward them but got busted. Climbed in the stand and about 0730 was pleasantly surprised to see two hen turkeys walk in. They busted me immediately( sun in my face) and left. Well............
> At 0838 i heard movement behind me. It was a herd of 12 hogs. Everything from 15 pounds up to a sow that i guessed at about 175.
> ...



gonna go kill a hog this afternoon


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> gonna go kill a hog this afternoon



Good luck to you!
Here's a pic of the sow i shot this morning from a couple of days ago and then a pic that took while i was waiting on her to seperate out:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 24, 2011)

Howdy waders...everyone out on the town tonight?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2011)

We've been training the dog getting tuned up for a hunt test tomorrow. Got to get everything packed up, and ready to go at 6:30 in the morning!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 24, 2011)

Driveby 

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Self! (Sep 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Driveby
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2011)

We had a good training session this afternoon!!.........Gonna see if we can put it on paper tomorrow, and make it official!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2011)

Who is taking a tree nap today?

coffee anyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2011)

More like a couch nap here....haven't had a tree nap in a long time.

I've got plans for a couple in the near future though!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2011)

morning, people!
I slept late and my back feels like a pretzel after my trek down the mountain yesterday looking for that stoopid hog.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, people!
> I slept late and my back feels like a pretzel after my trek down the mountain yesterday looking for that stoopid hog.



I got one better for ya.  I got assaulted by a doe.     (It's in past tense cause I posted it on another forum last night)

So, Fishpaste (what I call him when I'm mad at him) and I hit the woods this evening. I've spent the last two days running kids around for homecoming activities so mama needed some time in da woods. It was hot as blazes. Too danged hot. Nothing moving so at 6:30 with sun right in my eyes, no breeze and the rays turning my skin a lobstery-ish shade of red, I told Fishpaste I was gonna get down and check my trail cam and head out. He said that was fine with him that he was burning up. 

I put my card in the viewer and yep, over 200 pics of the same two does and one button buck. All days, all hours. But was it clear the heat had em coming in late so I erased the card and set the camera back up while Fishpaste went to check my other cam in the swamp. We said we'd meet back on the road and head home. So, I get the camera all ready again and grab my stuff and start walking. I'm just stumbling down the path, bow getting heavier and heavier and all of a sudden, I hear thundering hoofbeats to my right. Something is heading straight for me. I look down, release in my backpack, no arrow nocked, not even a knife handy. Man, I really must've wanted to go home. I look up and this doe is right in my face and then does a 180 and kicks up her heels so close to my head I could feel the wind off of her hooves. I drew my bow back like a basball bat and was fixin to take a swing and she took off. I blew twice and she stopped. I got to my release and nocked an arrow and just stood. She was about 70 yards away when I finally spied her again. I started creeping towards the road expecting to see Fishpaste ready to shoot. 

Nope, he was stomping back towards me, mad as a wet hen. What the heck? 

He started fussing... "I TOLD YOU TO HUNT THE SWAMP!!!". 

Huh? 

Said he rounded the corner to get the SD card and there was a huge 8-point or better standing right in between him and the trail cam. The buck spooked which spooked the doe which caused me to go all Babe Ruth with $1300 worth of archery equipment. 

Sooo, in light of us scaring off my trophy buck I've been trying to pin down and kill, we have decided to let them settle back down and leave em alone tomorrow. Take a few days to get over seeing humans near about urinate on themselves, throw expensive objects and cuss a whole lot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I got one better for ya.  I got assaulted by a doe.     (It's in past tense cause I posted it on another forum last night)
> 
> So, Fishpaste (what I call him when I'm mad at him) and I hit the woods this evening. I've spent the last two days running kids around for homecoming activities so mama needed some time in da woods. It was hot as blazes. Too danged hot. Nothing moving so at 6:30 with sun right in my eyes, no breeze and the rays turning my skin a lobstery-ish shade of red, I told Fishpaste I was gonna get down and check my trail cam and head out. He said that was fine with him that he was burning up.
> 
> ...





I'm glad you got some deer to look at. I downloaded my trail pic's and I am hogged up again.
Oh, by the way, are you still loking for a micro-pig? There appears to be a herd of orphans at the L road. Got 40 pics of these little boogers but no mama:


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm glad you got some deer to look at. I downloaded my trail pic's and I am hogged up again.
> Oh, by the way, are you still loking for a micro-pig? There appears to be a herd of orphans at the L road. Got 40 pics of these little boogers but no mama:




Awe. Poor babies.  


I'll trade you a micro-piggy for a party crashing button buck and four feasting bandits.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2011)

Come ON GUN Season!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come ON GUN Season!!!



I hear ya even though I won't put my bow down until January 2nd.... and that's only if I don't think we've got enough meat in the freezer by then.

BUT, gun season signals the end of these 90+ degree days. 

I'm so sick of being sweatty in the stand. Worn out by the time I get to my stand and bugs that just don't understand the rules of Thermacell use.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I hear ya even though I won't put my bow down until January 2nd.... and that's only if I don't think we've got enough meat in the freezer by then.
> 
> BUT, gun season signals the end of these 90+ degree days.
> 
> I'm so sick of being sweatty in the stand. Worn out by the time I get to my stand and bugs that just don't understand the rules of Thermacell use.


I've sat out there in gun season sweating my butt off too, I am soooo ready for cooler temps!!  Neighbor was trying out a crossbow the other weekend............. I'd have to have one that I could ratchet instead of pull, ain't no way I had the strength to cock it, I think he said it was 185# pull??


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've sat out there in gun season sweating my butt off too, I am soooo ready for cooler temps!!  Neighbor was trying out a crossbow the other weekend............. I'd have to have one that I could ratchet instead of pull, ain't no way I had the strength to cock it, I think he said it was 185# pull??



I'm sure somehow we could hook ya up with a pulley cocking device. They ain't cheap but well worth it.  



Is this dude really serious? 

Nevermind. It's gone.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awe. Poor babies.
> 
> 
> I'll trade you a micro-piggy for a party crashing button buck and four feasting bandits.


Dang!!! some taters and onions to go with those coons and you've got a big meal.


Keebs said:


> I've sat out there in gun season sweating my butt off too, I am soooo ready for cooler temps!!  Neighbor was trying out a crossbow the other weekend............. I'd have to have one that I could ratchet instead of pull, ain't no way I had the strength to cock it, I think he said it was 185# pull??


150# seems to be the norm? They are a pain in the butt to pull back though ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang!!! some taters and onions to go with those coons and you've got a big meal.
> 
> 150# seems to be the norm? They are a pain in the butt to pull back though ...


I know I can easily tote 50# bags of feed, but pulling on that thang.......... eh eh, wasn't happening!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know I can easily tote 50# bags of feed, but pulling on that thang.......... eh eh, wasn't happening!



Keebs, have you actually tried to cock a crossbow? Mine is a 200 pound pull, but you are standing on the footbrace and pulling the bowstring back with a cocking rope and your back muscles. A country cutie like you should have no problem.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Keebs, have you actually tried to cock a crossbow? Mine is a 200 pound pull, but you are standing on the footbrace and pulling the bowstring back with a cocking rope and your back muscles. A country cutie like you should have no problem.


Yep, 185#'s and I could barely pull it!  Bad shoulders, no "upper body strength" you menfolk have.......... but a little birdie has told me about "adaptations" that can be made that I'll be looking into!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, 185#'s and I could barely pull it!  Bad shoulders, no "upper body strength" you menfolk have.......... but a little birdie has told me about "adaptations" that can be made that I'll be looking into!



Ebay has some pretty good deals on xbows right now with free shipping. 

Granted I've never heard of the brands but for the money, it might be something to consider. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/150-lb-Maple-Ca...Arrows/300599025091?_trksid=p1468660.m2000037

http://cgi.ebay.com/150-lb-Black-Hu...180-80/270822803809?_trksid=p1468660.m2000037


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 26, 2011)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you.  The weekend has come and gone BUT thanks to J-Man and his rain dancing, I got about 2" of rain yesterday afternoon during a span of one hour.  That was more rain in one hour than in the past 4 months.  Thankfully, my creek was wet again when I came out of the woods.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems like they have put rain potential back in the forecast for the next couple days.   We can hope.

Morning EE 

Did you get a cup?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems like they have put rain potential back in the forecast for the next couple days.   We can hope.
> 
> Morning EE
> 
> Did you get a cup?



Good Morning, Gobblin.  Thanks for the coffee because I sure need some to get going today.  I hope that you had a good weekend.  Looks like all of the other Creek Waders are sleeping in today.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 26, 2011)

sad sad day here in metter


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

here we go again.... another monday....bla! well look at it this way, day after tommorow is hump day!!
had a fine weekend, got to see the boy get a good dose of buck fever... LOL... NEVER seen that youngan shake so much..


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning Waders.  Have a good week!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ebay has some pretty good deals on xbows right now with free shipping.
> 
> Granted I've never heard of the brands but for the money, it might be something to consider.
> 
> ...






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you.  The weekend has come and gone BUT thanks to J-Man and his rain dancing, I got about 2" of rain yesterday afternoon during a span of one hour.  That was more rain in one hour than in the past 4 months.  Thankfully, my creek was wet again when I came out of the woods.


 I got in on that rain as well!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems like they have put rain potential back in the forecast for the next couple days.   We can hope.
> 
> Morning EE
> 
> Did you get a cup?


 The ever needed & appreciated cup 'o joe!



Seth carter said:


> sad sad day here in metter





blood on the ground said:


> here we go again.... another monday....bla! well look at it this way, day after tommorow is hump day!!
> had a fine weekend, got to see the boy get a good dose of buck fever... LOL... NEVER seen that youngan shake so much..


 Git'em!!!!


boneboy96 said:


> Morning Waders.  Have a good week!


 Hiya BB!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning all, got a good rain last night with a couple loud thunder boomers.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, got a good rain last night with a couple loud thunder boomers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you.  The weekend has come and gone BUT thanks to J-Man and his rain dancing, I got about 2" of rain yesterday afternoon during a span of one hour.  That was more rain in one hour than in the past 4 months.  Thankfully, my creek was wet again when I came out of the woods.




YeeHawwww.....glad to hear you finally got some EE 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems like they have put rain potential back in the forecast for the next couple days.   We can hope.
> 
> Morning EE
> 
> Did you get a cup?




I did, thank ya very much....



Seth carter said:


> sad sad day here in metter




Tell us buddy....



blood on the ground said:


> here we go again.... another monday....bla! well look at it this way, day after tommorow is hump day!!
> had a fine weekend, got to see the boy get a good dose of buck fever... LOL... NEVER seen that youngan shake so much..



Nuttin like some good 'buck fever' 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning Waders.  Have a good week!




Back atcha Bobby-O !!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, got a good rain last night with a couple loud thunder boomers.




Lookin like we are gonna get some today (needed to mow grass).



Keebs said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

anybody want a potted meat samich?? i got a little left ifan you want it....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want a potted meat samich?? i got a little left ifan you want it....


I'm good, thanks........... chicken laig, okra & taters....... yeah baybay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm good, thanks........... chicken laig, okra & taters....... yeah baybay!



youins is eatin the runnin gear off yer yard birds ... mmmm thats what i had last night... baked runnin gear, turnip greens, pintos and a buttered up slice of corn bread


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want a potted meat samich?? i got a little left ifan you want it....




I save the potted meat for my fishin trips....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> youins is eatin the runnin gear off yer yard birds ... mmmm thats what i had last night... baked runnin gear, turnip greens, pintos and a buttered up slice of corn bread


I did it both night this weekend, Sat. night was fried, Sun. night was baked........... it's a wonder I don't start cackling.......... oh wait, some say I already do.............. 



Jeff C. said:


> I save the potted meat for my fishin trips....


I save it for when I've gone too long without eating & there isn't any other options for sammiches..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I save the potted meat for my fishin trips....





Keebs said:


> I did it both night this weekend, Sat. night was fried, Sun. night was baked........... it's a wonder I don't start cackling.......... oh wait, some say I already do..............
> 
> 
> I save it for when I've gone too long without eating & there isn't any other options for sammiches..............



I save it and eat it with my mustard sandwiches


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I did it both night this weekend, Sat. night was fried, Sun. night was baked........... it's a wonder I don't start cackling.......... oh wait, some say I already do..............
> 
> we eat a lot or chicken at my house to...its ok though cuz we likes it..
> 
> ...


im startin to thank yall b hatin on my potted meat... picture it now... pullin back the lid...get a big ol wiff of that sofrt spreadable meat product... dig in with yer bare finger and get a big ol scoop right to the mouth... mmmm meat product heaven....smooth as cat food


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I save it and eat it with my mustard sandwiches




Hey headsup!!! Next time try it wiff a little *wistershire*.....you'll thank me later, maybe


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I save it and eat it with my mustard sandwiches











blood on the ground said:


> im startin to thank yall b hatin on my potted meat... picture it now... pullin back the lid...get a big ol wiff of that sofrt spreadable meat product... dig in with yer bare finger and get a big ol scoop right to the mouth... mmmm meat product heaven....smooth as cat food


Naaww now, it's just not one of the ones I "crave", that's all........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaww now, it's just not one of the ones I "crave", that's all........



alright i will quit....


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im startin to thank yall b hatin on my potted meat... picture it now... pullin back the lid...get a big ol wiff of that sofrt spreadable meat product... dig in with yer bare finger and get a big ol scoop right to the mouth... mmmm meat product heaven....smooth as cat food



I agree, there is nothing like chicken beaks and cow tails ground to the point of being unrecognizable and then spread on a sammich, nothing like it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2011)

slip said:


> I agree, there is nothing like chicken beaks and cow tails ground to the point of being unrecognizable and then spread on a sammich, nothing like it.


 I did NOT need that visual, tyvm!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2011)

This might come as a surprise to ya`ll, but I can`t eat potted meat. Just can`t do it. And I have tried...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

i can see a new thread now (who eats potted meat?). it could turn into a sticky!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This might come as a surprise to ya`ll, but I can`t eat potted meat. Just can`t do it. And I have tried...



It's guh-ross! 

Howdy all!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

Afternoon waders


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im startin to thank yall b hatin on my potted meat... picture it now... pullin back the lid...get a big ol wiff of that sofrt spreadable meat product... dig in with yer bare finger and get a big ol scoop right to the mouth... mmmm meat product heaven....smooth as cat food


Not me , i like da potted meat


Nicodemus said:


> This might come as a surprise to ya`ll, but I can`t eat potted meat. Just can`t do it. And I have tried...


 Yep, actually that does suprise me



Sugar Plum said:


> It's guh-ross!
> 
> Howdy all!


Hey Sugar


Les Miles said:


> Afternoon waders



Afternoon ya  mustard fingerlickin idjit


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's guh-ross!
> 
> Howdy all!


now sugar plum... food is one of the few true freedoms we have!! so we should explore and eat new things like...potted meat and spam and viena sausages. and maybe sometimes cow tung tacos or a pig ear samich. its just food.....LOL....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Keebs just stopped in, she forgot the mustard


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> YeeHawwww.....glad to hear you finally got some EE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now



Sorry to hear that Seth , sorry for all involved.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now



Hate to hear that Seth.   Any details on how the accident happened?   Anything like alcohol or drugs involved?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now


Not good Seth. Prayers sent up for their families and all of their friends.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This might come as a surprise to ya`ll, but I can`t eat potted meat. Just can`t do it. And I have tried...



I am like NIC on this one.  The last time that I tried eating some potted meat, I had to add some chicken manure and mustard on it just to make it taste better.  Naw, that didn't work either.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now



Seth, now that is some really bad news.  Prayers go out to them, their families, friends and loved ones.  I hope that you and your other school friends can pull together and get through this terrible tragedy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2011)

How many types of potted meat are there?  Or what do you consider potted meat?

Spam
sardines


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hate to hear that Seth.   Any details on how the accident happened?   Anything like alcohol or drugs involved?



nope one just wanted to get to the stop sighn before the other


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nope one just wanted to get to the stop sighn before the other



Sorry to hear about that seth. Prayers and condolences to all affected....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now





Sorry Seth,  our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now


Sorry to hear that Seth!!.......Thoughts, and prayers for all!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry Seth, many years ago the same thing happened when I was senior.  Prayer sent.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP adam holland 
please keep dalton ollif in your prayers the doctors say he has a 50-50 chance atmaking it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Morning to the Creek Wading Drivelers.

Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.  

Coffee, coffee, I need a big cup of coffee just to get my eyes open this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to the Creek Wading Drivelers.
> 
> Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.
> 
> Coffee, coffee, I need a big cup of coffee just to get my eyes open this morning.



Just fill up the cup


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2011)

morning everyone!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning all yee Waders.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning waders . We were lucky enuff to get another rain cloud to blow up last night. Second night in a row we've got a rain  Maybe tonight will be lucky 3 in a row


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning folks.  Coffee is a brewing.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> two guys from my highschool got in a wreck last night one died before the crash ended the other is in critical condition in savana right now


 So sorry to hear this Seth, prayers sent up.........



mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders . We were lucky enuff to get another rain cloud to blow up last night. Second night in a row we've got a rain  Maybe tonight will be lucky 3 in a row


I "heard" thunder over your way but ya didn't push it my way none!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Coffee is a brewing.




Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> So sorry to hear this Seth, prayers sent up.........
> 
> 
> I "heard" thunder over your way but ya didn't push it my way none!!
> ...






Moanin/G'night, avatar change pleazzzzzzzzze, sick and tired of watching that lil fox jump ova that doodoo eater . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin/G'night, avatar change pleazzzzzzzzze, sick and tired of watching that lil fox jump ova that doodoo eater . .


 ............... g'nite!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2011)

Moanin....boyz and galz!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....boyz and galz!!!


 Ah-hem..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ah-hem..............


----------



## baldfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello is anybody in here
Howdy yall


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Hello is anybody in here
> Howdy yall


 CHARRLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I "heard" thunder over your way but ya didn't push it my way none!!



You dont deserve any syrup lady


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont deserve any syrup lady


 but, but, but, but.................... ok, I'll just use MizT's blueberry stuff then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, but.................... ok, I'll just use MizT's blueberry stuff then!




We probably won't have 'half' the blueberries next year as we did this year. I did a major pruning on them....they were way out of hand.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CHARRLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




Yes baby


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We probably won't have 'half' the blueberries next year as we did this year. I did a major pruning on them....they were way out of hand.


 I'll be guarding my jar then............. 


baldfish said:


> Yes baby


 How ya been, big bald beautiful bro???  uuuhh, you have a pm by the way..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Get ready,...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Get set..................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dag nab it  you cheated , i'm driving


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dag nab it  you cheated , i'm driving


 ok!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Sep 27, 2011)

Evening Everyone!!!!! It is that favorite Time of the year again...DEER SEASON!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2011)

This place is deader than a corpse at the funeral home !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning everybody.  Here's some donuts for breakfast!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody.  Here's some donuts for breakfast!



And some coffee to wash it down.







the hump is only uphill for the first half.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 28, 2011)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of the creek wading drivelers.

I will gladly take a cup of your coffee this morning but I think that I will wait on those donuts though.  Somebody told me a long time ago that if you eat too many donuts while drinking coffee, that all of your babies will be born nekkid !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of the creek wading drivelers.
> 
> I will gladly take a cup of your coffee this morning but I think that I will wait on those donuts though.  Somebody told me a long time ago that if you eat too many donuts while drinking coffee, that all of your babies will be born nekkid !!!


I've heard that too, EE, but also they'd be bald & toothless too!!

ok, off to da salt mine..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2011)

Well alrighty den, hope all you day walkers have a good one, gonna go to sweepy town til noonish, or wheneva da wife beats me upside da ed wit a pilla.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2011)

What a day! Showed up to work this morning and found out our plant air compressor tried ta change its own oil last night! What a mess!
anyway happy hump day y'all...it time fer lunch...HM veggie soup.mmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mornin waders, i'm hungry , must be time for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin waders, i'm hungry , must be time for lunch


Well, what we having???????


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, what we having???????



 hey blood... hey keebs.....how are you?...fine and you? not to bad just workin.. oh ok well good to talk to ya ...yep same to you ..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> hey blood... hey keebs.....how are you?...fine and you? not to bad just workin.. oh ok well good to talk to ya ...yep same to you ..


 Hihowareya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, what we having???????


pulled bbq sandwich, fries, salad, water with lemon


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> pulled bbq sandwich, fries, salad, water with lemon


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> pulled bbq sandwich, fries, salad, water with lemon



hot wings from the gas station and a Mountain dew throwback. Not settling too good.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hot wings from the gas station and a Mountain dew throwback. Not settling too good.....


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 28, 2011)

church with my girlfreind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hot wings from the gas station and a Mountain dew throwback. Not settling too good.....




"Somebody" is gonna be doin some serious conjurin . . .





Seth carter said:


> church with my girlfreind





Good place to be Seth, hope you and your buds are doing okay.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Somebody" is gonna be doin some serious conjurin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks dude he is still in critical condition but he is stable and doing better


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> thanks dude he is still in critical condition but he is stable and doing better


 Good to hear!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 28, 2011)

keebs said:


> Good to hear!



keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeeesssssss???????????


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeeesssssss???????????



I miss my wading time

Okay off to work again


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2011)

getsetgetreakygo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha ha bye keebs. ha ha  

to the rest of ya'll , i'm out have a good afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 28, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> church with my girlfreind



You need to take yo daddy to church with ya; ole Quack needs to find da Lord


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 28, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> You need to take yo daddy to church with ya; ole Quack needs to find da Lord



it would burn down if he walked in


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I miss my wading time
> 
> Okay off to work again


 later!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> getsetgetreakygo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha ha bye keebs. ha ha
> 
> to the rest of ya'll , i'm out have a good afternoon.


 Uuuuuhh, the trucks been setting here waiting on ya for 10 minutes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2011)

Better late than never....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2011)

on the down hill side of the week now.  

coffee anyone?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 29, 2011)

Geez this thread is like molasses.   SLOW


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2011)

GOBBLIN, PASS THE COFFEE PLEASE.

The closer it gets to October, the harder it is to get my rear in gear each morning.  The coffee does offer a "jump start" to the morning for sure.

HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you this morning.  I hope that all of you will have a fun filled day of medium work loads, great food for lunch, and an afternoon of sunshine .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Geez this thread is like molasses.   SLOW



When the creek is dry it doesn't flow very fast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When the creek is dry it doesn't flow very fast.


Cause y'all are standin in a ditch, not The Creek..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause y'all are standin in a ditch, not The Creek..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning waders, we lost my Uncle Bill this morning. Found out monday that he may have throught cancer. Got the call this morning at 5.30. All i know to say at this time is he was a good man. Any prayers for his kids and brothers or sisters will be appeciated.


----------



## Money man (Sep 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, we lost my Uncle Bill this morning. Found out monday that he may have throught cancer. Got the call this morning at 5.30. All i know to say at this time is he was a good man. Any prayers for his kids and brothers or sisters will be appeciated.



Mudd, I am sorry for your family's loss brother.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, we lost my Uncle Bill this morning. Found out monday that he may have throught cancer. Got the call this morning at 5.30. All i know to say at this time is he was a good man. Any prayers for his kids and brothers or sisters will be appeciated.


Sorry for your loss, Mud, prayers for the family & friends sent up...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2011)

happy midmorning yall!! i dont think i can hold out till lunch time...i be starvin....roast beef samichs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, we lost my Uncle Bill this morning. Found out monday that he may have throught cancer. Got the call this morning at 5.30. All i know to say at this time is he was a good man. Any prayers for his kids and brothers or sisters will be appeciated.


sorry about that mud, prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> happy midmorning yall!! i dont think i can hold out till lunch time...i be starvin....roast beef samichs.


Mornin, blood............ nuttin wrong with "brunch"!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, blood............ nuttin wrong with "brunch"!



hello!! nope brunch is good! what happend to the fox and the dog avatar?? it was my fafavorite!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> hello!! nope brunch is good! what happend to the fox and the dog avatar?? it was my fafavorite!


They got called off to a show, so I just plugged this little guy in............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks everyone for the thoughts and all, It is hard. he was a big man in many ways but i've been thinking of the good things he's done and i smile. Thanks again,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> You need to take yo daddy to church with ya; ole Quack needs to find da Lord





Seth carter said:


> it would burn down if he walked in











mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, we lost my Uncle Bill this morning. Found out monday that he may have throught cancer. Got the call this morning at 5.30. All i know to say at this time is he was a good man. Any prayers for his kids and brothers or sisters will be appeciated.





Prayers for your family Mudster .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2011)

LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!!

Hot wings & tater tots............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2011)

Gonna be a long ride home......................... g'night folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2011)

nothing really to say. Just wanted to get off this two day old page.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nothing really to say. Just wanted to get off this two day old page.



Thank you thank you.

Mud, sorry for your family's loss.

MC,  you would know ditches wouldn't you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2011)

Evening everybody ..not to often I get ta stop by this time of day. What's fer dinner?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, we lost my Uncle Bill this morning. Found out monday that he may have throught cancer. Got the call this morning at 5.30. All i know to say at this time is he was a good man. Any prayers for his kids and brothers or sisters will be appeciated.




Sorry bout that Mudro....prayers and condolences for the Family!!!



rhbama3 said:


> nothing really to say. Just wanted to get off this two day old page.



Ahhh....with a mere 96 posts to go, It should only take a week or so!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im gonna rock you like a Herman Cain!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening everybody ..not to often I get ta stop by this time of day. What's fer dinner?



it's Taco night from El Maya. 4 crunchy shells with all the fixin's on the side with some spanish rice.


Well, i think i'm ready for the trip to Gainseville tomorrow. Wifey and i are gonna be walking billboards of officially licensed Bama apparel at the game!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> it's Taco night from El Maya. 4 crunchy shells with all the fixin's on the side with some spanish rice.
> 
> 
> Well, i think i'm ready for the trip to Gainseville tomorrow. Wifey and i are gonna be walking billboards of officially licensed Bama apparel at the game!




Enjoy Robert. I'll be thinking of you while I'm watching. I'll also be looking for the billboards! 

Have fun...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Enjoy Robert. I'll be thinking of you while I'm watching. I'll also be looking for the billboards!
> 
> Have fun...



I'm excited about going, Laney! I doubt you could see us except for kickoffs and extra points as we'll be in the end zone terraces, 2nd Tier. 
I've already been told 5 times this week by my boss not to embarress him. It's gonna be awkward sitting among the gator boosters!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm excited about going, Laney! I doubt you could see us except for kickoffs and extra points as we'll be in the end zone terraces, 2nd Tier.
> I've already been told 5 times this week by my boss not to embarress him. It's gonna be awkward sitting among the gator boosters!




It is going to be awkward indeed, and they're not going to be to happy at the 2:00 mark!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm excited about going, Laney! I doubt you could see us except for kickoffs and extra points as we'll be in the end zone terraces, 2nd Tier.
> I've already been told 5 times this week by my boss not to embarress him. It's gonna be awkward sitting among the gator boosters!


Ya'll have fun!!........If she who rules the roost allows me to sit down this weekend........I'll look for those two little dots of Crimson in sea of orange!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2011)

drivlildrivlildrivil


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2011)

wir sind alle drivlers


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2011)

Coach Cotton: “Where were you taking him?”
Michael Oher: “The bus. It was time for him to go home.”
-The Blind Side


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 29, 2011)

ouch...stupid tree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> ouch...stupid tree.



I sowwy. 
Hope you get over the bruises and aches soon. Just glad you weren't hurt bad.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 30, 2011)

TGIF


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> TGIF



agreed!!

for those who want to start the day with gusto


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2011)

TGIF  X 2 !!!!!

GOOD MORNING BONEBOY AND GOBBLIN.  The coffee is working as my eyes have began to open.  I hope that everyone has a great Friday and do your best to support your local high school football team tonight.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Sep 30, 2011)

Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2011)

WELL, WELL,WELL.....WE BE LOOKIN DOWN DA BARREL OF ANOTHER WEEKEND!!!!!!! WOOOHOOO.. we got some good temps coming to kidos!! yall enjoy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> TGIF


Heck YEAH!!!!!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> agreed!!
> 
> for those who want to start the day with gusto


Thank you, neeed it!!!!!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF  X 2 !!!!!
> 
> GOOD MORNING BONEBOY AND GOBBLIN.  The coffee is working as my eyes have began to open.  I hope that everyone has a great Friday and do your best to support your local high school football team tonight.





huntinglady74 said:


> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Mornin stranger!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> WELL, WELL,WELL.....WE BE LOOKIN DOWN DA BARREL OF ANOTHER WEEKEND!!!!!!! WOOOHOOO.. we got some good temps coming to kidos!! yall enjoy


 Mornin blood!





YeeeeHAWWWWWWWWWWW cooler temps & the weekend=fire pit time!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I sowwy.
> Hope you get over the bruises and aches soon. Just glad you weren't hurt bad.



Thank you. I hope the aching stops soon, I got stuff to do! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> agreed!!
> 
> for those who want to start the day with gusto



Thanks! That is much needed today!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrr, stoopid overtime, gotta pull 36hrs this weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, stoopid overtime, gotta pull 36hrs this weekend.



Guh-ross. I think I'd rather work overtime anywhere than have to start moving my knee around. My old man had started to turn into some sort of slave drivin' physical therapist!


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2011)

Gotta eat dinner quick so i can go shovel horse manure... yay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Gotta eat dinner quick so i can go shovel horse manure... yay



Seems like most of my day is shoveling manure and I never have to pick up a pitch fork.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2011)

sometimes it seems there is just not enough beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2011)

Stopped by to say "Howdy"!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2011)

mattech said:


> sometimes it seems there is just not enough beer.





Wow that's profound !!  You been hangn wit Hankus ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2011)

For those heading to the woods, an early cup of wake up


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm going back to bed now....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Oct 1, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! Enjoy your weekend and stay safe.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2011)

Mernin wabblers,  y'all ready for dis brand new Saturday. I will say its right nice in da woods today, a little windy but nice. Now we just need a big fat swamp donkey to show up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2011)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY SATURDAY to all of you today.  The weather sure feels great out there this morning.

I am looking forward to my Daughter coming up today and we will be going up to my property in the country and pull some cards in hopes of seeing any deer that might be frequenting my area.  

Hope all of you have a great day and a safe one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2011)

Grrrrrrr.  Nothing like a nice cool morning and you go to the basement to get stuff and WATER on the floor.  Finally figured out it was not from the 2.5 inches of rain from Wed. and then found out which drain is leaking.  At least I've isolated the problem.  

If I had just had my bow upstairs.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Grrrrrrr.  Nothing like a nice cool morning and you go to the basement to get stuff and WATER on the floor.  Finally figured out it was not from the 2.5 inches of rain from Wed. and then found out which drain is leaking.  At least I've isolated the problem.
> 
> If I had just had my bow upstairs.



Oh no! Sorry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh no! Sorry!



It just happens. All fixed now.  There is this afternoon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It just happens. All fixed now.  There is this afternoon.



And the weather will be perfect no matter what time you get out! Take in an extra few deep breaths of that glorious air for me. I'm stuck inside for a few more days. The Mr. was just about in agreement to me taking the crutches outside and hanging out a bit, then I had to go and lose my balance and take a fall. Landed on my "good" (Ha. more like the least damaged) knee 

Now I'm on mandatory couch potato duty. Sheesh.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 1, 2011)

Afternoon folks.  Just a passing through on my way over to wade in the creek.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

Everyone out to lunch?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmmmm, I wonder how many more posts until a new page...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

One more try....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

Dang...guess I'll go find something to do...


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2011)

Went and got more manure and while im shoveling the dang horse walks right up and starts knawing on the hood of the truck, took it right down to shiney steel ... and the horse was bigger then the truck so i wasnt about to push to hard

Guess he thought it was a big red apple.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Went and got more manure and while im shoveling the dang horse walks right up and starts knawing on the hood of the truck, took it right down to shiney steel ... and the horse was bigger then the truck so i wasnt about to push to hard
> 
> Guess he thought it was a big red apple.


WHAT are you doing now????? and you "let" him gnaw the truck!??!  Hasn't your Mama every said "eehhhnnn't" to you before?  It works on critters too!


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2011)

mattech said:


> sometimes it seems there is just not enough beer.



And sometimes there is just enough. Apparently I am better at bowling after a few pitchers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2011)

Sunday Sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sunday Sunday



Coffee is superb this mornin, thank ya gobble!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Oct 2, 2011)

good morninggggggggggggggggggggg..........Why are we still on this page????????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2011)

What up folks..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nothing i think everyone's in the woods or still in bed...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Slowly trying to hobble around...gotta try and work on moving the knee...it's hurting more now with the brace on


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Where o where
are drivlers today
why did you leave me
here all alone
I searched the webb over
and thought I found true ramblings
deer season came
and POOF you were gone!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Back from a most excellent weekend!
Had a ball at the game in Gainseville, watching the Tide roll over the Gators. Great scenery at Santa Fe Lake, excellent food at a restaurant in Melrose, and then the game.
Stopped by casa de Turtlebug on the way home for a quick visit and then avoided speeding tickets by all three po po's hidden in da bushes on the way home.
Been a long three days but SOOO worth it!
Now to get my mind right for a call week....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Back from a most excellent weekend!
> Had a ball at the game in Gainseville, watching the Tide roll over the Gators. Great scenery at Santa Fe Lake, excellent food at a restaurant in Melrose, and then the game.
> Stopped by casa de Turtlebug on the way home for a quick visit and then avoided speeding tickets by all three po po's hidden in da bushes on the way home.
> Been a long three days but SOOO worth it!
> Now to get my mind right for a call week....


Congratulations on a good trip, and win!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sniff, sniff.... I smell a couple of idjits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sniff, sniff.... I smell a couple of idjits


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sniff, sniff.... I smell a couple of idjits





5 November 2011 is coming.....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> 5 November 2011 is coming.....



We ain't skeered. I be 4-2 against the Tide. ~ Les


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We ain't skeered. I be 4-2 against the Tide. ~ Les



Don't worry. We'll be watching ya'll play Florida. They are prolly gonna be severely handicapped if Brantley is gone, but we'll finally have a common opponent to compare with.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Knock Knock


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Knock Knock



Who's there?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who's there?



It's me, Gimpy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Knock Knock



whut you want? I'm watching the tivo'd Bama/UF game right now. Looks like we may pull it out again.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's me, Gimpy



Gimpy who???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whut you want? I'm watching the tivo'd Bama/UF game right now. Looks like we may pull it out again.



Well excuuuuuse me. I don't keep up with silly 'ol sports...just wanted to see if anyone was home


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gimpy who???



Peg Leg Plum


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well excuuuuuse me. I don't keep up with silly 'ol sports...just wanted to see if anyone was home



Leg feeling any better?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Peg Leg Plum



Must not comment..... don't need another beating from Nic....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Leg feeling any better?



I wish! Swelling went down some, but now there's a giant knot on the side of my knee


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Must not comment..... don't need another beating from Nic....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Leg feeling any better?



My leg feels fine idjit. Why you asking?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

You two come on..... let's retire this thang so I can start a new thread before the Monday morning idjits show up.


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You two come on..... let's retire this thang so I can start a new thread before the Monday morning idjits show up.




Wanna discuss the beating LSU is gonna take from Bama?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wish! Swelling went down some, but now there's a giant knot on the side of my knee


There's no soft tissue to absorb swelling in the knee so it builds up in the spaces between bone and skin. It's just gonna take time for it to go away. Keep up with the pain meds and anti-inflammatory's to make it at least bearable.


Les Miles said:


> My leg feels fine idjit. Why you asking?


Hush, corndog. The grown-ups are talking.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You two come on..... let's retire this thang so I can start a new thread before the Monday morning idjits show up.



Whatchoo wanna talk about??


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Wanna discuss the beating LSU is gonna take from Bama?



Bring it on Toothless-from-Tuscaloosa boy!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whatchoo wanna talk about??



Ruff-ruff


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ruff-ruff





seems we may both know the same people


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ruff-ruff


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope "they" didn't get hurt in the wreck


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bring it on Toothless-from-Tuscallosa boy!



are you drunk or just illiterate?
It's Tuscaloosa. 
And i can still eat corn on the cob.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hope "they" didn't get hurt in the wreck


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hope "they" didn't get hurt in the wreck



Ha! Nope. They're fine. 

Goodnight y'all. Drugs are kickin' in.


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hope "they" didn't get hurt in the wreck




Les Miles has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

Fix it idgit! How we 'spose to over throw this joint if we can't communicate. 






rhbama3 said:


> are you drunk or just illiterate?
> It's Tuscaloosa.
> And i can still eat corn on the cob.




Hey Bama....were you fuss'n and cuss'n like me last night in the first quarter?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2011)

Les keeps his "box" full thinking he can't get infractions/banning that way !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Les Miles has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> Fix it idgit! How we 'spose to over throw this joint if we can't communicate.
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> are you drunk or just illiterate?
> It's Tuscaloosa.
> And i can still eat corn on the cob.



Looks good on my end????


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



eh eh....eh eh


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

a creek wader thread with mustard? Seriously?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha! Nope. They're fine.
> 
> Goodnight y'all. Drugs are kickin' in.



Goodnight Sugar Peg


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yes




its ok, I was watchin' with some Texans who are still sore about year before last...2d and 4th quarters they were pretty quite.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Les keeps his "box" full thinking he can't get infractions/banning that way !!



crawfish logic at work, huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Les Miles has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> Fix it idgit! How we 'spose to over throw this joint if we can't communicate.




I just made some room. Send me the goods


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Les keeps his "box" full thinking he can't get infractions/banning that way !!



Do not!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a creek wader thread with mustard? Seriously?



Whaaaa???? 

Keebs and Mud will love it!

Not to mention Money Man


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

i'm headed to bed. Ya'll catch the light....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> crawfish logic at work, huh?



And to think I was suggesting to Ol' Red that you ride up to Boudreaux's with him one Friday for lunch.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

This one is finished


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> ROLL TIDE!!! I'M COMING OUT THE CLOSET!!! LSU IS THE WORST TEAM EVER!!! I HOPE THE GATORS BEAT US TO






 Glad ya saw the light brother


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Glad ya saw the light brother



Crazy idjit! 

What makes you think you can beat any team from Lousiana when you can't beat this one?


----------

